# A Road to Glory and Chaos Part II.(Recruitment Thread)



## revan4559

Introduction IC:

The Blood Tournament has ended after two long weeks of constant blood shed within the arena and one chaos lord has come out on top gathering all the warbands that arrived on the planet into a fighting force that even the Warmaster Abbadon the Despoiler would be glad to have at his command, the chaos lord who controls this force is none other than Lord Arcadius Garrond....or so you though.

While standing outside in the courtyard of Lord Garrond's fortress listening to his speech of the death and destruction that will be brought down onto the Imperium you start to believe that Garrond will be able to deliver all that he is saying but just as is speech reaches its climax Garrond and the entire assembly is silenced by an all mighty thunderclap as if Khorne himself had stopped the proceedings for something more important. Before you can react to what is going on a loud vox-amplified voice rings out through out the courtyard, even though the vox is slightly distorting the sound of the speakers voice some of you easily recognize it as a voice you have not heard since the beginning of the tournament: Modeus.

Note: For those who don't know/ can't remember who Modeus is, the following spoiler is some information on him,



Modeus hails from the renegade chapter of the Relictors who were declared Traitor during the 13th Black Crusade. Since swearing himself to chaos Modeus traveled to the daemon world of Drakkashi for the blood tournament and formed his own warband. After forming his own warband Modeus took the fight to a rival warband with his new troops(the original players of ARTGAC part I) and managed to defeat their chaos lord in single combat earning him all the previous lrods troops. However after that night Modeus was joined by fellow Relictors and shortly vanished without a trace leaving his warband leaderless and under-attack from a rival warband. While his followers fought for their lives and control Modeus was actually busy signing and sealing pacts with the gods in exchange for power he would return to his warband and use them to slaughter his way through the stars. And now he has returned in a rather amusing manner to kill those loyal to Garrond and take the rest of the warband for himself.


"Hail fellow brothers and sisters of the chaos. I am Modeus, the Dark Father of this warband and I have returned from the depths of the warp and the tutelage of the Dark Gods to reclaim what is rightfully mine from this sniveling and pathetic excuse for a Chaos Lord. Now Lord Garrond I have looked into your future, and do you want to know what I have seen? You on your knees begging for your life having resisted me. Now i shall give you this choice surrender the warband over to me or this future will come to pass. As for the rest of you, you must make a decision. Will you follow Lord Garrond to deaths embrace or will you swear loyalty to me and be rewarded by the gods? You have 48 hours to decide though if you choose Garrond over Myself then you will go the way of Commander Alhaus." Just as you all shift to look at Commander Alhaus you hear a bolter ring out shortly followed by Alhaus's helmeted head exploding in a shower of blood, gore, bone, ceramite and brain matter and finally you hear Modeus's voice say one last thing: "No one is safe".

With that there is another deafening thunder clap however this one is proceeded by a blinding light and the sound of assault cannons whirling into life and as your vison returns you see Terminators of the Relictors chapter appearing within the crowed and mowing them down with their assault and repeater autocannons while some appear before over members of your warband and do not fire before vanishing as quickly as they came. You each have the choice...remains loyal to Garrond or join the mysterous Lord Modeus, what will you decide?(I'll pm you after you join to tell you if a terminator appeared infront of you.)

Introdcution OOC:

Welcome back to A Road to Glory and Chaos...PART II! this is the second part in the roleplay series which seems the group still continuing on their path to become Daempn Princes of Chaos. The IC introduction may of confused you but before we get stuck into attacking Forgeworlds and destroying Chapters to gain favour with the Dark Gods the first part of this roleplay will still be based on Drakkashi as Modeus returns. Basically the IC introduction is part of the Prologue to get everyone warmed up for the rest of the roleplay now i shall tell you what we will be doing over the course of the action thread(when its up).

Prologue: The prologue will be still on Drakkashi as the players decide whether they join modeus or remain loyal to Garrond(the choice will also affect things later in the roleplay so choose wisely) and after the players have chosen there will be a large scale battle in which they will take part in as Modeus and Garronds forces collide.

Beginning: It has been three months since the events of Drakkashi and now you have traveled with the rest of the warband and your forces to a system in the galactic north to take over some forgeworlds in the name of your chaos lord(but which lord won? hmmm) and prepare for going on a grand campaign against loyalist chapters of the corpse-god.

Middile: After taking over several forgeworlds and gathering the equipment and forces needed for the campaign you set off into the warp to the home system of the Imperial Knights where you are there to ravage their worlds, slaughter in the name of the gods and gain favor from your patron. Yet nothing is as it seems as your Lord has come to this system for another reason.

End: After your battles against the Imperial Knights the remaining forces of the warband have set off in search of another chapters home system to destroy, this time it belows to the chapter known as the Lion Warriors, like before this will be a chance for glorious death and battle but your Lord has told you his main plan for this system, which is to create another rift in space similar to the Eye of Terror and Maelstrom so that he warband has a safe heaven in which to launch more assaults against the imperium.

Rules:
1) No God Modding
2) Respect your fellow roleplayers.
3) I want a minimum of 1 paragraph(7 sentences) for each post.
4) Roleplay battles will last a minimum of 2 updates when you fight one vs one or large enemies(dreadnoughts, daemons ect)
5) Follow the Character sheet exactly.
6) Post atleast once per every week.
7) Have Fun and warn me if you cant post.
8) No maiming or killing other characters without permission from the player.
9)Stay IC.


Character Sheet: Those wishing to pick from the Limited options you need to pm me first, those from the previous ARTGAC will auto be allowed their character type should they wish to join in part two(whether this uses up the limited choice will be my decision).

Name: What are you called? No Titles unless you were given one.

Age: How old are you? Marines can be very very very old, Dark Sisters between 20-40.

Character Type: Chaos Marine, Havoc, Raptor, Tech-Marine(Limit 2), Dark Apocathery(Limit 1), Sorcerer(None Khorne, Limit 1), Dark Apostle(Undivided Only, Limit 1), Aspiring Sorcerer(None Khorne, Limit 2), Dark Sister(Corrupted Sister of Battle, Limit 2), Noise Marine(Slaanesh Only, Limit 1), Plague Marine(Nurgle Only, Limit 1), Khorne Beserker(Khorne Only, Limit 1), Possessed Marine(Limit 2).

Appearance: What do you look like? Tall? Short? Bulky? Skinny? Scars? Eye Colour? Hair Colour? Also feel free to include armour and weapon appearances.

Personality: What are you like? Loyal? Treacherous? Insane? Cunning? Ect.

Background: Where did you come from? What brought you to where you are now? What has recently happened to you(mainly for those of the first action thread).

Chapter/Legion: What Legion or Chapter did you come from? Dark Sisters what Order did you come from? (Use Lexicanum if your unsure or need ideas)

Chaos Dedication: Khorne/Tzeentch/Nurgle/Slaanesh/Undivided

Blessings/Mutations(Max of 1, Possessed Max of 2): Any Questions about what each one does then pm me.

Wings, Daemonette Claw(Slaanesh Only), Diease Hive(Nurgle Only), Third Arm, Wyrdling(Access to 1 Psychic power), Regeneration, Scythed Tail, Bestial Appearance, Clawed Feet/Cloven Hooves, Rending Claws, Mark of Khorne(Khorne Only), Daemonic Speed, Daemonic Strength, Daemonic Endurance, Distendable Maw, Flaming Breath, Third Eye of Tzeentch(Tzeentch Only), Acidic Blood.

Psychic Powers(Sorcerer's and Aspiring Sorcerers Only) Sorcerer picks 5, Aspiring Sorcerer picks 3:

Doom Bolt, Warp Fire, Fire ball, Warp Lightning, Teleportation, Telepathy, Psychic Shield, Psychic Spike, Telekenisis, Lash of Submission(Slaanesh Only), Nurgles Rot(Nurgle Only), Bolt of Change(Tzeentch Only), Daemonacy(Sorcerer Only), Pyromancy, Biomancy, Hydromancy, Necromancy.

Ranged Weapons(Max of 2):

Bolt Pistol, Bolter, Stormbolter, Heavy Bolter(Havoc Only)
Hand Flamer, Flamer, Heavy Flamer(Havoc or Terminator Only)
Combi-Weapon(Flamer, Melta, Plasma)
Inferno Pistol(Melta), Melta-Gun, Multi-Melta(Havoc Only)
Assault Cannon(Havoc or Terminator Only)
Auto-Cannon(Havoc Only)
Las-Cannon(Havoc Only),
Reapter Auto-Cannon(Havoc or Terminator Only)
Plasma Pistol, Plasma Gun, Plasma Cannon(Havoc Only)
Missile Launcher(Chaos Marine or Havoc Only).

Close Combat Weapons(Max of 2):

Close Combat Weapon(Sword, Axe, Halberd, Mace)
Chain Weapon(Sword or Axe)
Chain Fist(Terminator Only)
Crozius Arcanum(Dark Apostle Only)
Eviscerator(2 handed Chain Weapon)
Force Weapon(Sorcerer Only: Sword, Axe, Staff, Halberd, Mace ect.)
Lightning Claws(Single or Pair)
Power Fist(Single or Pair)
Power Weapon(Sword, Axe, Halberd, Mace ect.)
Thunderhammer(2 Handed Power Weapon)

Armour:

GM Note: Those wishing to select Terminator Armour must first pm me first as it is DM permission.

(Marines Only)
Mark II 'Crusade' Power Armour
Mark III ' Iron' Power Armour
Mark IV 'Imperial Maximus" Power Armour
Mark V 'Heresy' Power Armour
Mark VI 'Corvus' Power Armour
Mark VII 'Aquila' Power Armour
Mark VIII 'Errant' Power Armour

(Dark Sister/Corrupted Sister of Battle Only)
Adepta Sororitas Power Armour

Terminator Armour:
Pre-Heresy Terminator Armour(Marines Only)
Post-Heresy Terminator Armour(Marines Only)
Inquisitior Mark Terminator Armour (Dark Sisters Only)

Equipment:
Frag Grenades
Krak Grenades
Melta-Bombs
Jump Pack
Raptor Wings(Night Lord version of Jump Pack)
Blight Grenades(Nurgle Marines only)
Servo-Arm(Tech-Marine Only)
Servo Harness(Tech-Marine Only)
Narthecium(Dark Apocathery Only)
Bionics
Stormshield
Combat Shield
Refractor Field(Similar to an Iron Halo, Permission Only)


Accepted Characters:
1: Urien - Midge913
2: Ridoranaa - High_Seraph
3: Zena - Necrosis
4: Rachael - Lord Ramo
5: Ferrore - Deathbringer
6: Cassian - Lanterns&Torches
7: Nerr'al - Komanko
8: Aeron - Angel Encarmine
9: Arthon - Aramius
10: Marchellus - Khorne Forever
11: Zarapheth - Dues Mortis
12: Reserved for Santaire
13: Uhra - Rems
14: Malphas - Akatsuki13
15: Arcus - Yruo
16: Hardal - Bane of Kings


----------



## deathbringer

ferrore shall return, charactor sheet shall follow later when im less knackered


----------



## Midge913

Hey Revan I would love to take part in the RP, but I haven't followed or been a part of the first part at all. Will that be a problem or cause me to be in the dark about somethings that I will really need to know about to participate?

If that isn't going to be an issue I plan on throwing up a character sheet.


----------



## revan4559

That wont be a problem Midge, just post up a character and if you have any questions feel free to ask me, deathbringer, komanko, Bane of Kings, Nightlord92 or Farseer Darvaleth as they were in it from the beginning.


----------



## High_Seraph

Name: Ridoranaa

Age: 500

Personality: Ridoranaa is always jovial even to servants of the other Gods. However if you insult or slight Nurgle he will act cooly towards you.

Appearance: Ridoranaa stands at an average height for an astartes. His eyes eyes are a deep emerald green. His face is largely untouched by Nurgle except for the left cheek and neck which are covered in rot and disease.

Background: Follwoing orders was his life Ridoranaa served the false emperor and his chapter without a thought otherwise. When the Black Consuls' Fourth Company was dispatched to Cambia VII to put down a rebellion. Ridoranaa and his squad were deployed using a drop-pod. Hitting the flank of the rebellions march they pushed towards their rendevous with the 2nd Assault Squad. When they neared their target a massive ambush caused the ten marines to take cover.

However this was a trap as they took cover plaugebearer's attacked from the rear. A plaguebearer's weapond hit Ridoranaa on the left cheek causing him incrediable pain before he collapsed as infection fought his immune system. The squad's sergeant called for assistance from the assault squad as more members were brought down by the demons weapons. When they arrived they fought a bloody battle saving Ridoranaa and his squad as the Sergeant was the only one unwounded at that time. Rushing back to the medicae the fallen members heard a voice that offered to take away the pain they were feeling. Ridoranaa was the first to accept.

Rising to thier feet the nine marines overran the medicea and fled. Helping the traitors they stole a light transport and made for the Maelstrom. Hiding there for several decades they fought for one cuase then the next. Ridoranaa left for the Eye of Terrorto look for the Death Guard with some of his brothers. Eventually finding the Chaos Lord Garrond and his compliment of Nurgle warriors Ridoranaa oathed to fight for him. 250 years have passed and Ridoranaa has been made a bodygaurd of the Nurgle champion of Garrond.

During the Tournament Ridoranaa mainly stayed near the fortress as a gaurd in case one of the other warbands decided to attack when nearly everyone was at the tournament. After the first few rounds Lord Garrond's warband absorbed a disparite faction that seemed to fight amongst themselves as often as working together to defeat an enemy outside their warband. Seeing the warband grow Ridoranaa struck out to attack any surving warbands and improve Garrond's chances in the end of the tournament. After defeating their leader Ridoranaa huried back to the fortress with his new men.

God: Nurgle

Chapter: Black Consuls

Blessings: Daemonic Endurance

Armour: Corrupted Mark 6 'Corvus' armour diseased and rusted

Ranged Weapons: Bolt pistol, Boltgun

Melee Weapons: Power axe

Equipment: Combat Shield, Frag Grenades(2), Blight Grenades(3)

Edited to fit in the new rp hope ya like.


----------



## Necrosis

I will be coming back.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Can I post my original character or are sisters no longer accepted?


----------



## revan4559

There is room for two Dark Sisters(Zena and you if you decide to join). Though i suggest using the new character sheet combined with your old one(add in what is new like character type, mutations, and any new weapons/equipment) do you get what i mean? Also for Rachael i planned on her growing a Daemonette claw from a third arm, so feel free to use that as your mutation/blessing if you want. If you cant remember your gear then pm me and ill pm it you.


----------



## Midge913

Here is my offering. Looking foward to this one as I had always wanted to jump in on the first part but just felt it was too far along. 

Name: Urien Malkieth

Age: 523

Character Type: Aspiring Sorcer

Appearance: Looking at Urien you could tell that at one point in his prime he was the epitome of physical perfection, however since he joined with the dark gods, ever seeking to become more powerful, his frame has bloated and decayed in the manner of the Disciples of Nurgle. He stands very tall for a Marine, almost 7'10", and his skin and greyish white armor are covered with poxes, slimes, and foul oozes that mark his favor in the eyes of the Lord of Decay. his face is angular, with a large hawkish nose, and a clean shaven head all the more proudly displaying the disease ridden buboes that adorn his features. 

Personality: Urien is a treacherous bastard. His centuries of experience as a servant of the dark gods has taught him all that he need to know about loyalty and companionship. That those fools stupid enough to trust him will find themselves caught up as pawns in his great schemes for power and status. He is tenacious to the end and will do whatever it takes and sacrafice whomever he needs to to see his ends accomplished. 

Background: Urien came to Drakkashi in an attempt to gain himself more power and favor in the eyes of the dark gods. He had hoped to find himself in a position of power with the Chaos Lord who came out on top of the contest and as such spent his time sowing the seeds of distrust and weasling his way into the good graces of several of the front runners. 

Chapter/Legion: Urien hails orginally from the from the proud lineage of the Astral Claws space marine chapter where he served as a Codicier. However since the fall of that noble chapter he has sold his services as a sorcer to the highest bidder, roaming from warband to warband, slaughtering in the name of Father Nurgle. 

Chaos Dedication: Nurgle

Blessings/Mutations: Disease Hive

Psychic Powers: Nurgles Rot, Warp Lightning, Biomancy

Equipment: plasma pistol, Force scythe, Mark IV 'Imperial Maximus" Power Armour, Frag and Krak Grenades


----------



## Lord Ramo

Sure thing, i will repost Rachel today or tomorrow.


----------



## revan4559

Quick note:

Aspiring Sorcerer's can take force weapons aswell.

And at the moment there is now only one Aspiring sorcerer left, and both Dark Sister position are taken(though if you really want to be one pm me and ill think it over/discuss it).

Also one of the Tech-Marine positions has been reserved.

The main Sorcerer position and Dark Apostle position have most likely been reserved aswell.(im waiting to hear back from Komanko and Bane of Kings)


----------



## Lanterns & Torches

Here's my character. Beware, it's rather long, so good luck and thank you if you read the entire thing. 

Name: Cassian Extrassi

Age: 78

Character Type: Aspiring Sorcerer

Appearance: Cassian is incredibly tall, even for a space marine, and usually stands around a head taller than the rest of his brothers, and is equally broad to match his hulking stature. His eyes are a completely-pale white, which can be unnerving to the most hardened soldier, and he keeps his black hair long and hanging down past his shoulders. His skin is immaculate in that not even the tiniest scar mars his body, and as such he has decorated nearly every inch of his physique, bar his face, and his armour in swirling tattoos which represent the very essence of his chosen deity: change. The black, blue and green tattoos are confusing to look at directly and leave one disoriented and unsure of what they were doing previously. Two large, demonic-looking grey wings sprout from Cassian’s back, though appear to have somehow grown naturally instead of the demonic gifts that they are, and the only thing to suggest they are such a thing is the matching-coloured area of skin around the stems of the wings; the cloudy grey colour seeming to have begun spreading from the wings onto their owner. In order to maximise his combat effectiveness and confuse and disorient his opponents, Cassian wears into battle only the helmet, torso, greaves and boots of his power armour, and around his waist is a simple grey loin cloth with the Eye of Tzeentch adorning it in blue. His arms, and the disorienting patterns decorating them and his armour, are left completely bare. 


Personality: Cassian has been described by fellow marines, even before he rebelled against the Imperium, as psychotically cunning. He is prone to unexpected mood changes where one minute he may be laughing heartily with his brothers, and the next he will be murderously angry for reasons unknown to any but himself. His thoughts are constantly swimming around his mind, warring for attention and answers, and while at times he may seem unresponsive and slightly ignorant, there is no doubt he is a genius, wise far beyond his young age. His loyalty is fickle at best, and cruel at worst, such is the ways of Tzeentch’s subjects. 

Background: Cassian was born on the homeworld of the heavily-psychic chapter of space marines, the Arcane Spartans. For reasons unknown, Calamati has a higher birth-rate of psychically-attuned children than most worlds, and as such is the main reason why it is the homeworld of the Arcane Spartans, who fielded a larger number of librarians than the normal chapter as a result. This marine chapter was unique in that the second company were the terminator veterans, and the first company comprised entirely of librarians. The company was led by the Chapter Master, who was also the Chief Librarian, Zantos Jemera. Squad sergeants were senior psykers, known in the chapter as Esoterians, and led four junior psykers, known as Artisans. Because of this highly unusual chapter organisation and large number of psykers, the Arcane Spartans were kept under close watch by the Inquisition. 

It was as an Artisan that Cassian joined the chapter as, having found to be a delta-level psyker from a young age and raised specifically with the intention of joining the illustrious marines. He fought under a wizened and powerful Esoterian named Leski Koble. For more than forty years he fought, killed and bled beside the man and the rest of his squad, and over that time his mind was slowly but surely poisoned by a man he would come to think of as a father. For Koble was a servant of the dark powers of Tzeentch, who had planned since long before Cassian’s birth for him to join the ranks of his subjects. 

Koble would confide in his squad about the Inquisition, and how their tight grasp on the chapter was holding them back, how they could be so much more, and because he did not outright claim hate but subtly suggested there was a problem, they agreed with him. 

When he turned 71, Cassian was so under Koble’s sway that, upon the old marine’s deathbed on an unknown, backwater world, when Leski whispered to him of Tzeentch and the unlimited power available to him and all the men of the chapter, Cassian did not execute him for heresy. Instead, he embraced the idea, and within six years – with the help of Tzeentch and his servants – he had corrupted fully a quarter of the chapter, including the entire first company with the exception of the Chapter Master. 

When Cassian returned to Calamati during his 77th year, he initiated an uprising. The entire first company slew hundreds of loyal marines within the fortress monastery, while they were backed by the third and fourth companies. The second, eighth, ninth and tenth companies were away on campaigns, and so were unaware there was even a rebellion until over a month later, but by then it was far too late. Brother fought brother in the halls and corridors until finally, Cassian and six other Artisans and Esoterians charged into the Grand Hall, where they met Chapter Master Zantos Jemera and a handful of his personal terminator guard in combat. 

The fighting was brutal and intense, and Cassian personally slew two terminators before he met Zantos in single combat. At first they duelled with melee weapons, Cassian wielding a simple power sword against Jemera’s force halberd. They were equally matched, both gaining shallow cuts but neither scoring any critical hits. Eventually, they cast aside all weapons and engaged in a psychic duel unlike any present had ever seen. 

While Cassian possessed the raw power, the skill of the chapter master was immense, and as a result he suffered severe lightning burns all across his skin which marred him horribly, though still he fought on. He managed to cripple fully one arm of Zantos, but was struck down with a mighty burst of flame from Zantos and lay, half-dead upon the floor. As the chapter master prepared to execute the heretic, Cassian was suddenly bathed in a blinding white light which caused all left in the room to recoil in pain and shield their eyes. When the light dimmed, Cassian stood now, his previously-scarred flesh immaculate, his eyes pale white and, most disturbing to the loyalists present, with two demonic wings sprouting from the back of his armour. He was smiling sickly, and somehow wielding Zantos’ force halberd, which he used to half the chapter master at the hip in one smooth motion. 

Having been granted another chance at life by Tzeentch himself, Cassian ensured he did not waste it. With what was left of those marines loyal to him, he slaughtered every living soul in the fortress monastery and left half of Calamati to burn before retreating on the chapter’s battle barge, _The Unyielding Vengeance_. The last few Imperial marines had tried to sabotage the ships so as to strand Cassian and his followers on Calamati, but were only barely successful.

Looking to Tzeentch for guidance, Cassian made for the Maelstrom and on the way received a vision, instructing him to find Lord Arcadius Garrond and pledge his service, but to leave his followers to find their own paths. He did so immediately, and found himself standing in the courtyard listening to the chaos lord speak when it all began. 

Chapter/ Legion: Formerly of the Arcane Spartans

Chaos Dedication: Tzeentch

Blessings/ Mutations: Wings

Psychic Powers: Warp Lightning, Teleportation, Bolt of Change

Ranged Weapons: Bolt Pistol

Close Combat Weapons: Force Halberd

Armour: Mark VII 'Aquila' Power Armour

Equipment: Frag grenades
**

So that's him! I don't mind making changes to suit the RP at all, so just shout and it'll be done. 

LT


----------



## Yru0

Thinking of joining this one, but I know close to naught on chaos and their 'cuture', any sites I kind scavenge for info?  Also, I'm on vacation in the US, so I've learnt that my internet is rather sporadic :'( but should be ok by the end of the week.


----------



## Lanterns & Torches

Yru0 said:


> Thinking of joining this one, but I know close to naught on chaos and their 'cuture', any sites I kind scavenge for info?  Also, I'm on vacation in the US, so I've learnt that my internet is rather sporadic :'( but should be ok by the end of the week.


You could try Lexicanum. It's basically a wikia for Warhammer. Here's a link to the 40k one: 

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Main_Page

Just type in Chaos in the search bar and go from there. Obviously there's a ton of lore, but you don't need to read all of it. Just the basics such as the different gods, heretical legions and things like that should cover it. Have fun. 

LT


----------



## Aramius

Be warned, the background is fairly lengthy.


*Name*: Arthon Rendovik

*Age*: 389 Years

*Character Type*: Chaos Marine

*Appearance*: Arthon's build is toward the lean end of the spectrum for an Astartes, muscular but not bulky. A scar runs down the left side of his face, from his brow, through the eye - though missing the eye itself - and down to the jawline. His eyes are a piercing ice blue, with a thin line of red at the outer edge, with close-cropped black hair. The armor he wears is entirely black, with the central golden Aquila removed; upon his left pauldron there is marked a set of angel's wings behind a broken sword, etched into the pauldron and the colour of blood, encircled by the Eight-Pointed Star - those who know it may recognize the angel wing configuration as that of the Dark Angels. An Inferno Pistol and holster are attached to his right leg's armor, whilst a Power Blade, decorated with foul sigils of Chaos Undivided, is attached on his left side.

*Personality*: Arthon's personality is seemingly cold and detached. He shows a small measure of scorn for, in his mind, the mindlessly barbaric slaves of Khorne, and the needlessly decadent thralls of Slaanesh, though he offers tribute to these Gods. The cold, detached and apparently unobservant exterior, however, hides a mind sharp as a razor's edge, with a cold fury that, to the keenly observant, can be seen occasionally flickering in his eyes.

*Background*: Arthon Rendovik is, in relative terms, a newer follower of the Dark Gods and disciple of Chaos Undivided. Before this, however, he was a loyal warrior of the Emperor, a servant of the Imperium, a proud and honoured warrior of the Astartes.

Arthon's fall began when he was inducted into the Dark Angels Deathwing, the First Company of the Dark Angels. He and his Battle Brothers travelled to The Rock, that he might join his new Company and be granted the Crux Terminatus and the Armour of his new station, fate... or Chaos... chose to intervene. A lead was picked up, and the Battle Barge carrying Arthon was redirected to Vostroya, where he and the Command Retinue of the Battle Barge would race to hunt down and slay a Traitor, one being hunted already by an Inquisitor of the Ordo Malleus. It was at this time that Arthon was told of the great shame of the Dark Angels, known only to the Deathwing - the traitors of the Dark Angels. The Fallen.

Their hunt eventually yielded result, when the force found the Fallen Astartes. Again, fate or Chaos chose to play its card, with the Inquisitor finding them at almost precisely the same moment, but choosing to remain hidden. The Fallen then sprung the trap, originally meant for the Inquisitor - a full twelve Fallen Angels arose, surrounding the Dark Angels. The firefight erupted, with Bolter shells and plasma blasts screaming across the bleak fields of Vostroya. As they fought, doubts plagued Arthon.

In short order, through a combination of skill and pure chance, Arthon and the Fallen whom the Dark Angels and Inquisitor had hunted were the only survivors. Weapons empty, they engaged in a ferocious hand-to-hand duel. As they fought, the Fallen Angel revealed all to Arthon, and his doubts worsened - nonetheless, he fought on, and eventually gained the upper hand, plunging the dagger into the heart of the Traitor.

This marked the moment when everything changed. The Inquisitor chose this moment to stride forward, having heard the words of the Traitor, and, though he would never trust the words of a Heretic, the doubt was sufficient to warrant the execution of this last survivor. He strode forward, congratulating Arthon on his victory, Inferno Pistol holstered and Power Sword held loosely by his side - until he was close enough. Then, the blade whipped forward, aiming to spear the Astartes through the chest-plate.

Arthon, however, was an Astartes - and one cannot ambush those who expect attack from any and every direction. A swift side-step, followed by the precise strike of his dagger to the Inquisitor's cranium, and the threat was gone. Arthon's fury, however, burned bright, and his thought processes crystallised his doubts into a reason for the Fallen to have turned, even as he took for his own the Power Blade and Inferno Pistol of the felled Inquisitor.

_Betrayal..._

Since that moment, Arthon gradually turned from a loyal Astartes to a lethal and terrible Chaos Marine and disciple of Chaos Undivided, commanding a small but elite warband of Traitor Astartes from the Eye of Terror. His service to the Dark Gods has even seen him granted a boon by them, a gift of unnatural swiftness. Most recently, coming to the Blood Tournament to find a Lord worthy of his service, and enemies to slay in the name of the Dark Gods of Chaos.

*Chapter*: Formerly of the Dark Angels Chapter

*Chaos Dedication*: Chaos Undivided

*Blessings/Mutations*: Blessed with the Speed of the Daemonic.

*Ranged Weapons*: Combi-Plasma Weapon, Inferno Pistol

*Close Combat Weapons*: Power Sword

*Armour*: MkVII 'Aquila' Astartes Power Armor (appearance modified, see: Appearance)

*Equipment*:
Reloads for all Ranged Weapons
3x Frag Grenades


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Name: Aeron

Age: 490 years

Character Type: Khorne Berzerker

Appearance: Aeron is of tall stature, somewhat thin yet heavily muscled. He almost never removes his helmet, but when he does one can see his face is heavily scarred. His eyes are a dark gray, almost black, and hold the glint of one who is on the brink of complete insanity. His armor is blood red, forever stained in the blood of his enemies.

Personality: Aeron is extremely cunning and somewhat normal outside of battle. But once he can lay eyes on an enemy, his sanity abandons him and he becomes a whirlwind of death, caring only to spill blood for the blood god.

Background: Aeron served the corpse god of man for several years, originally hailing from the blood ravens space marine chapter. He fought his way up the ranks, eventually becoming a Sgt of a tactical marine squad. When his company was dispatched to subsector Aurelia, he went with the purest intentions of purging the unclean, and fighting for his chapter. As he fought on and on in the battle to purge the sector under Gabriel Angelos, he found that he gloried in the bloodletting and voices seemed to whisper to him as he joined battle, _blood for the blood god........skulls for the skull throne._

After his squad engadged renegade elements of his chapter on Typhon, a blood lust descended on him, and he slaughtered his own squad. Renouncing his oath to the false emperor, he joined with the chaos warriors in the sector and fought against those that were sent to destroy them, not caring who he killed, as long as he killed. After the fall of Kyras, he retreated with others to the eye of terror, becoming fully consumed by Khorne. He remained in the eye of terror for many years, spilling blood for Khorne, and raising hell. After departing the eye of terror, he stumbled across Lord Garrond's warband. That is where he now finds himself

Chapter: Former Blood Raven.

Chaos dedication: Khorne

Blessings/Mutations: Mark of Khorne

Ranged Weapons: Bolt Pistol ( rarely uses)

Close Combat Weapons: 2 Chain Axes

Armour : MkVIII Errant power armor, stained with old and rusted blood.

Equipment: Melta-Bombs, Frags


----------



## khrone forever

Name: Marchellus Anvilus

Age: 10,848
Character Type: tech-marine

Appearance: Marchellus is a extremely tall marine who fits his terminator armour perfectly. He never wears a helmet, preferring to see his enemy in the face. His face is covered in scars, turning his face into a patchwork of skin, on the top of his balled head there is a electro-too of the 8 pointed star, which constantly changes colour depending on his mood. His eyes are a dark, flinty grey; but one has been replaced with a dark green bionic lens. His armour is a dark arterial red with the typical golden/brassy trimmings of the “true” marines. His left shoulder pad is decorated with a screaming face, pushing its way out of the armour. 

Personality: Marchellus will do whatever to gain higher prestige with the chaos gods, going with whoever will bring the highest praise from the gods. He really despises the Imperial fists for they are the only marine chapter that nealy rival the iron warriors for fortification superemecy.

Background: Marchellus was finishing his training to become a techmarine on mars when the fabricator general opened the vault and corrupted mars. He saw the superiority of the new, dark mechanicus and went back to the iron warriors to spread this greater power though the techmarines of the iron warriors. Marchellus was already with Garrond when he took over Modeus’ warband.

Chapter/Legion: Iron warriors

Chaos Dedication: Undivided

Blessings/Mutations: Daemonic Endurance
Ranged Weapons: Bolt Pistol, assault cannon
Close Combat Weapons: Lightning Claw 

Terminator Armour

Equipment:
Frag Grenades
Krak Grenades
Melta-Bombs
Servo-Arm


----------



## Necrosis

Name: Zena Chamon

Age: 32

Character Type: Aspiring Sorcerer/Dark Sister.

Appearance: Appears to look like in her 30’s. She stands about 5’8 (without power armour). She has blonde hair and hazel eyes. She has a scar that runs across her face that starts above her right eye and ends below her left eye. Her hair is cut like the typical Adepta Sororitas. Her skin is a bit more pale then the average person. Her armour is black with a gold trim while her robes are blue.

Personality: Zena Chamon is very patient and calculating. She prefers to think things through instead of just jumping into them. Zena tends to stay calm in most situations. Zena likes to learn about her enemies and then use that knowledge to destroy them. She is willing to sacrifice her allies to accomplish her goals although she will somewhat try to avoid this.

Background: Zena Chamon was born as an orphan and was placed in Schola Progenium as far back as she could remember. Whenever she asked about her parents everyone simply gave her a cold dark look and said nothing. After many years she finally became a Progena and joined the Adepta Sororitas. She was transferred to Convent Prioris on Terra where she swore her oaths to the Emperor and joined the Order of the Ebon Chalice. She was then transferred off planet to begin her duties as a full fledged sister of battle.

For several years she served in the Order of the Ebon Chalice as a faithful battle sister. Yet just before she was to be promoted to a superior, she developed psychic powers at a late age. As a result she was imprisoned; strip of her rank and status as a sister of battle. For days she stayed imprisoned with minimal amount of food while being tortured. One day her prison door opened and instead of a Mistress coming through the door a man in power armour did. Hanging from his neck was the symbol of the Inquisition. Zena was horrified when she realize that the man was an Inquisitor. Then the Inquisitor spoke and said: “Stand Sister, for the Emperor requires your service.”

Zena was taken off the planet and place on a black ship which would return her and many psykers back to Terra. Yet her training as a sister of battle allowed her to withstand constant soul-numbing despair on the blackship. When the blackship finally reached Terra, Zena was one of the lucky ones and was not sacrifice to the Emperor. Instead she was trained on how to control her psychic powers.

Once her training was complete she was transferred back the Inquisitor who had place her on the black ship. The Inquisitor told her that he had many tasks for her, some that would test her loyalty. The Inquisitor also returned her power armour to her which had all the symbols of the sister hood and ecclesiarchy removed and replaced by symbols of the Inquisition. Her missions involved helping chaos cultist in order to learn more about them. These missions at first disgusted her but as her Inquisitor began to explain why she slowly began to understand and over time she slowly began to hate the missions less and less.

Then while on a Mission Zena Inquisitor was killed by another Inquisitor who had declared him a heretic. Thus Zena was force to run underground and hide where mutants and other types of scum’s hid. There she began to question her faith. She began to have visions and strange dreams. Then she finally revoked her vows to the Emperor and declared him a false god and vowed revenge on him. Yet she was only one person and she needed a way to get off the planet. Then an opportunity presented itself, she saw a group of mutants begin attack by arbites. She moved in and opened fire on the arbites and killed them. The mutants were shock by what happened but Zena how now gained their loyalty. She began to preach on how their time of oppression was over and it was now time to take revenge. She gathered a large force and led a revolution. The revolution was quickly put down but during the chaos Zena had managed to steal a ship and get off the planet which was her true goal. Ever since then, Zena has been laying low and waiting for the right time to strike.

Chapter/Legion: Order of the Ebon Chalic

Chaos Dedication: Tzeentch

Blessings/Mutations(Max of 1, Possessed Max of 2): Daemonic Endurance

Psychic Powers: Teleportation, Bolt of Change

Ranged Weapons: Storm Bolter

Close Combat Weapons: Force Sword

Armour: Inquisitor Mark Terminator armour


(Revan has given me permission to use all this equipment)


----------



## Lord Ramo

Due to an unforseen set back today I won't be able to post my character till monday. I hope that gives me enough time Revan.


----------



## Yru0

Name: Arcus Archon

Age: 404

Character Type: Dark Apothecary

Appearance: Arcus is a marine of average height and build, that is one built and bred for war and life on the field of battle. Largely untouched by the mutations of chaos brought on through feverent worship, Arcus nonetheless bears a mark on behalf of each of the gods of the great parthenon, a small diseased rot on his left shoulder below the Apothecary shoulder peace he proudly wears to honour the Great Father; a twisting an winding tattoo that curves up along the opposite arm and down his back, seeming to hypnotise one's mind with the untraceable pattern, a mark to name the Lord Tzeentch; numerous scars from battle, most notable three scrapes down the right side of his otherwise unblemished face, documenting his worship of Khorne in war; and the grace and beauty of a honed Astartes and warrior for the Prince of Chaos. In addition to this, his left eye, having been shot out in his past life in service to the corpse-god, is replaced by a bionic replacement, which shines bright red and has been enhanced to better allow him to commit his duties as an apothecary on the field of battle.

Arcus' armour is the jet-black with red and gold lining scheme of the Harbringers chapter, although age and wear has left it's proud mark on the ancient suit. Slightly dented and rusted from battle, although hardly as twisted as that of other chaos worshipers, Arcus instead chooses to maintain the armour on behalf of his fallen Chapter and brothers, although the Chaos star has been replaced the imperial crest on the chest piece of the armour. However, as due to his position as apothecary, Arcus' right shoulder piece is a meticulously cared for white, bearing the Prime Helix of the Apothecaries, although the star of chaos is perched atop the emblem.

Personality: Arcus is a steadfastly loyal warrior, caring for his brothers on the field and willing to die to enable more of them to escape and to risk his life aiding those in need. However, his loyalty is rarely to that of his leaders, with feelings of contempt towards much of them due to his past history at the fall of his chapter, he looks to the leaders to truly lead his men, not send them to die for mere personal gain, but the men on the field of battle earn his respect doing their duties, which were once in service to a corpse-emperor but now to all-powerful gods.

Arcus is largely neutral in the great game of the chaos gods, believing that the lords are the true leaders of humanity and commanders of all the realms. 

Background: The Defenders of Apocalypse were a thriving space marine chapter, claiming countless victories in the name of the mighty emperor and driving out the mutant, the heretic and the alien from their designated area of operation, and defending it fiercely against all those who dared assault a bastion of humanity. Arcus joined their ranks and progressed quickly along the harsh training regime, proving himself to the overseeing apothecaries, and soon was promoted to the post himself after dedicating a decade of his life to the chapter, shedding blood, sweat and tears with his fellow Astartes.
However, the ruinous powers conspired to inflict their retribution on the region of space, and the Defenders of Apocalypse were the only forces strong enough to resist the oncoming assault, and so the heretics planned the downfall of the loyal defenders of mankind.

The inquisitioin was recieving disturbing reports in the sector of significantly increased daemon activity, and their suspicions warranted the deployment of an inquisitor to investigate an unnerving pattern, that there was a rot buried somewhere within the Defenders chapter. Throughout all this, the chaos invasion began, with fallen marines leading the bloody charge on behalf of their gods, and countless traitor guard in tow, slaughtering entire worlds that stood in their path. Seeing the oncoming invasion as proof of chaotic influence on the chapter of loyalist marines, the inquisitor stationed instructed the Chapter Master of the Defenders to redeem himself in a suicidal frontal assault in an attempt to defeat or to cripple the chaos forces before imperial forces arrive to reinforce the sector. Unbeknownst to the men sent on the mission, the Chapter's command and the Inquisitor had come to an agreement to root out and exterminate any trace of potential corruption while simultaneously dealing a fatal blow to the chaos crusade. The orders were given and four companies of space marines set out for a doomed world being stripped clean by the pitiless invaders, closely shadowed by an exterminatus fleet with instructions to raze all who set foot on the world once the battle was begun.

The battle that was fought was one which the Astartes knew they could not possibly win or survive, a mission for which they would lay down their lives in the ultimate sacrifice for the mighty emperor, and the ensuing bloodshed was worthy of record, with mighty war machines assailing the outmanned marines, although they held their ground, their deaths bringing about that of countless of the enemy, drawing the full might of the invasions hammer upon their heads.

Seeing the forces of chaos converge on the marines and emerge from their bunkers, desperate to please their gods, the inquisitor gave the order for his flagship to emerge from hiding and begin the betrayal of the loyal soldiers on the planet's surface. The mighty weapons shattered the heavens as they pierced the crust, erupting schisms across the battlefield and crushed armies under the anger of gods. Many of the marines were slaughtered worthlessly in the first bombardement, a fatal stab in the back silencing the weapons that defied the enemies of man, but upon witnessing the blood of their brothers flow, Arcus joined his fellow Astartes' cries of anger and vengeance upon those who struck the blow, their honorable death at the hands of their foes stolen from them by their own brothers, or so it was meant to be. Alass the machinations of chaos had far greater plans for the enraged marines who shouted curses and heresies at their so-called friends, a small but agile chaos craft rocketed out of the darkness of space on a kamikaze plunge at the flagship delivering the inquisition's justice, the resulting explosion ripping the mortal lives from the world and as the bombs from above stopped falling, the laughter of gods could be heard below, amidst cries for a crusade against those who had dared betray Astartes. Arcus gathered amongst his surviving brothers and made a pact of union between them as fellow soldiers, allied by blood and cause till their death on the field of battle, tied to no leader but themselves, they pledged to be the Harbringers of Apocalypse to those who deserve their wrath.

The Harbringers pledged loyalty to ruinous powers on that day, engulfed by sorrow and rage, emotions that Astartes were not designed to feel or suffer, they pledged alleigance to false gods for ships and weapons for a campaign to claim their home from traitors. Arcus was one who lead the charge on the fortress monastery those months later, having fought through what were once their worlds until the cradle of those who had betrayed them lay in their sights, others joined them after hearing of the damnation wrought upon the noble soldiers and feeling their plight, yet brother still fought brother on the halls on sacred land, Astartes blood spilled in rooms where it was made, all the while Arcus' anger against the trechorous Chapter Master grew, what sane leader would dare order his won men to take up arms against their fellow brothers? By the end of that day, the former chapter master lay slain at the foot of his castle, the Defenders of Apocalypse burning around his limp corpse, felled by a shell from Arcus' own Stormbolter. The deed was done but a schism had been created, the Defenders were no more and the remaining loyalists fled to imperial space, they called themselves the Ashes of Apocalypse and swore vengeance on the soldiers who had lived.

The remaining Harbringers found themselves few, their number thinned to that of less than a single company, and so they decided to part their ways to serve their new masters who had delivered them the destruction of their foes, the power they had been given shattering their belief in the corpse-god and flailing imperium, but their loyalty to one another strengthened, for in the new world they journeyed into, no one else could be given that trust, for only a fool would tempt the fates of psychotic gods, no matter how mighty.

After decades of service to the gods, corruption and a lust for power have run their course through the scattered remnants of the Harbringers, Arcus included, but nuggets of unshatterable loyalty and brotherhood remain, for it was the betrayal of this all those years ago that showed them the true power and might of the rightful gods and rulers of the cosmos, and the rot and weakness that had left the Imperium in the hands of a corpse and imps. However, soon Arcus finds himself drawn to a world where a recent blood tournament has just come to a climatic conclusion, an almighty lord banding together the warring factions under the banner of chaos for a dark crusade of vengeance in the name of the gods, but Arcus knows all to well that the power to lead is not measured by how many men are foolish enough to follow you to battle. It is standing on the alien world when the events took a dramatic turn that was to begin a war and crusade that would deliver both blood and skulls to the thrones of the gods.



Chapter/Legion: Harbringers of Apocalypse (Former Defenders of Apocalypse)

Chaos Dedication: Undivided

Blessings/Mutations(Max of 1, Possessed Max of 2): Probably Regeneration, but I'm not quite sure yet...if I don't edit by the action thread then I just have that one 

Wings, Daemonette Claw(Slaanesh Only), Diease Hive(Nurgle Only), Third Arm, Wyrdling(Access to 1 Psychic power), Regeneration, Scythed Tail, Bestial Appearance, Clawed Feet/Cloven Hooves, Rending Claws, Mark of Khorne(Khorne Only), Daemonic Speed, Daemonic Strength, Daemonic Endurance, Distendable Maw, Flaming Breath, Third Eye of Tzeentch(Tzeentch Only), Acidic Blood.

Psychic Powers(Sorcerer's and Aspiring Sorcerers Only) Sorcerer picks 5, Aspiring Sorcerer picks 3: N/A

Ranged Weapons(Max of 2):
-Inferno Pistol
-Boltgun

Close Combat Weapons(Max of 2): Power Cutlass - a modified power sword which is shorter than usual, enabling it to be moved around in a smaller space as it was originally intended for use on ship-ship action in space, although Archon primarily utilises it in his duties on the battlefield to his brothers, using its power to cut through power armour mangled with flesh, an all to common occurence on the field of battle, especially with the mutated bodies of the followers of Chaos. Due to this, the weapon generally remains holstered unless needed.

Armour:

(Marines Only)
Mark VII Aquila Armour



Equipment:
Narthecium
Frag Grenades
Spare Ammunition
Bionic Eye


----------



## khrone forever

Yur0, you need to choose which armour and equipment you have, also didnt you try for hte sanctioned wyrds RP?


----------



## Yru0

Haha, Khorne, yeah I think I did, but didn't join in the end  as for the incompleteness of my character, typed it up at about midnight and was completely knackered, hope it's not too much trub.


----------



## khrone forever

ye, we had a massive long discussion about you joining and then you dropped out 

na its fine about the char, just trying to help 



btw the wyrd RP when nowhere, were still on the ship doing nothing


----------



## Yru0

Haha ouch, that one looked like it could've been good


----------



## khrone forever

ye, i might poke god...... into sparking it into life


----------



## komanko

I like what I see and thus I am happy. I welcome all the new people who decided to join and of course the "veterans" of the first Artgac  

Do not trouble yourself with guessing and hoping, Nerr'ak will return to plague your mind and soul! I see that I have apprentices now! Go BRING ME TEA!!! CHAOS TEA!!! 

Anyway, I have most of the character sheet done, did it on the plane to Russia lol  So, I am going to copy this thread into word and read it through along with rebuilding Nerr'ak the one handed warlord 

I wish everyone luck. To be honest I felt extremely excited when I saw this thread  and the intro its awesome raven. Good job!


----------



## revan4559

Well if your thanking me about the introduction then you should also thank Deathbringer as he helped out planning it over msn.


----------



## komanko

I fell that you are not pleased that I was not available on the MSN  Sorry about that but I can do nothing about it XD You know I would've helped  So as you said, thank you Deathy for helping raven do such an awesome prelude.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Already spoke to Revan4559 about my situation. I will be in America until the 31st and until them my posting will be irregular at best, non-existent at worst (but that is unlikely. Last time I managed to stay on top of my updates). Anyway, I thought that I would post a character sheet as I would really like to join this RP. TBH, if I'm not accepted I would totally understand if I'm not accepted, but at least I have a character sheet if space frees up. So without further ado...

Name: Zarapheth the Exalted 

Age: 1258

Character Type: Possessed Marine

Appearance: In his rest state, Zarapheth's armour is the deep crimson of the rest of his legion. Armour is covered in burning runes which hurt most mortal eyes to look at for any length of time. His trim is a burnished brass which reflects light at un-natural angles. Apart from these and the fact that he cannot remove his armour, one might never guess that Zarapheth is possessed. He stands slightly taller than the average Chaos marine, but has the strength of a far larger marine.

In his battle state, his armour warps severely. His face-plate cracks to reveal a vicious row of shark-like teeth, and spines of bone protrude like pincers from his cheeks. Rows of bone protrude out of his shoulders and awkward angles. One of the most potent weapons he possesses is the scythed tail that grows to the length of one and a half the height of an average Astartes when fully extended, but trails along the ground when coiled. Despite it's length, Zarapheth wields it with as much skill and dexterity as any blade or limb. It ends in a sharp curve, like that of a desert scorpion, except instead of containing poison, the end of the tail allows Zarapheth the drain the life blood of his victim in moments. Unlike the majority of his mutations, which are a blend of ceremite, bone and daemonic 'flesh', Zarapheth's tail would appear to be made of only bones. However, anyone thinking these bones are brittle would be grievously mistaken, for the bones are strengthened buy his daemonic symbiot and as such are as tough, if not stronger, than the ceremite plating that surround his body. Also, in his battle-state, Zarapheth manifests the ability to regenerate grievous wounds and re-grow limbs, making him a formidable opponent, if he wasn't one already.

Personality: Zarapheth is fiercely loyal to whomever commands him as long as it gives him the greatest chance to spread the Word of Lorgar, for as a Bearer of the Word, he doesn't care who he follows, only that he can promulgate the word of Lorgar and Chaos. However, towards his enemies, he is vicious and unspeakably cruel, sparing no one. Zarapheth is also a veteran of thousand of campaigns, and as such possesses a tactical mind which is a sharp as and blade he wields.

His daemon, Azauk, provides another aspect. Whilst Azauk is also cunning and cruel, Azauk's ambitions care not for authority only for satisfying his blood-thirst. Whereas Zarapheth is calculating, Azauk is rash and cares only for the moment of the kill. The two combined, animal cunning and a predator's hunger, make a lethal foe to behold.

Background: Zarapheth was raised to the ranks of the Word Bearer's full astartes during the middle of the Pilgrimage, falling under the command of The Crimson Lord, Master of the Serrated Sun chapter of the Word Bearers. As the 1301st neared Davin Zarapheth watched his brothers be sent into the place where gods and mortals meet, never to return. After Aurilian, Argel Tal and Xaphen returned from the surface with a misshapen creature, Zarapheth got the premonition that is was his turn.

As with everyone aboard that fated vessel, he viewed the immense treachery committed against them by the Emperor. He was disgusted, appalled, and all other words to express betrayal. He spat upon the vows made towards the Imperium and the Emperor, just as his 'grandfather' had spat upon him. As the Gellar field lowered upon the Argel Tal's command, the daemon hunted them down, Zarapheth lamented that he would never get the chance to visit punishment on the Imperium that had abandoned him. But the daemon promised him he would get his chance. 

So, when he awoke with the rest of his chapter, he was almost not surprised. As the 6 month journey out of the eye draw on, Zarapheth grew in strength and prowess as he trained with, and then eventually against his squad and sergeant, killing them all to a man and feasting upon their flesh. When he returned to his Primarch, moments later in the real universe, he was far superior to the man who had entered the warp storm.

He suppressed his daemonic nature for the three long ears before Istavan V, hiding from the Custodes and training his skill further. Upon the battlefield of Istavan, Zarapheth was one of the few of the Gar Vorbak who survived Corax's savage assault. He was then one of the few proto-possessed who defeated the Custodes when their Thunderhawk was downed. 

The next battleground for Zarapheth was Calth with the rest of the Gar Vorbak to face the Legion who had disgraced them nearly half a century before; The Ultramarines. Sadly, the assault ended in yet another disgrace. Since then, Zarapheth left the rest of his brothers to follow the Dark Apostle Kartos. This lead him to the blood tournament, where his leader was killed by Lord Arcadius Garrond, thus transferring his loyalties to the Chaos Lord. Thus, we reach the present situation...

Chapter/Legion: Word Bearers (Serrated Sun Chapter - Gal Vorbak)

Chaos Dedication: Undivided

Blessings/Mutations: Scythed Tail and Regeneration

Psychic Powers: N/A

Ranged Weapons(Max of 2): None

Close Combat Weapons(Max of 2): Lightning claw, Chainblade

Armour:Mark IV 'Imperial Maximus" Power Armour

Equipment: Frag Grenades, Krak Grenades

It should be noted, from my knowledge of the way Possessed function (Mainly from 'The First Heretic'), the weapons blend in with the user as they enter a battle-state, when the daemonic personality comes to the fore, and just become part of their claws/pincers/bone spikes/etc.


----------



## revan4559

Quick reminder for Deathbringer and Lord Ramo, don't forget you post your characters up.


----------



## Rems

Room for one more? I would also be a new player having not followed part 1.


----------



## revan4559

Im sure i can probably fit you in. Just going to point out that both Aspiring Sorcerer, Tech-Marine and Possessed Marine positions have been taken along with the Khorne Beserker. So feel free to check the list to see what is left, i also think the Dark Apocathery position is taken aswell.


----------



## komanko

Warning: This is uselessly long although some parts seem a little rushed. 

Name: Nerr’ak Gorgon also known as The One Handed Warlord by his own mutants.

Age: Nerr’ak is three hundred and twenty three years old by standard imperial time though if warp time is calculated he might be so much older. (323)

Character Type: Sorcerer

Appearance: Nerr’ak is of average size maybe even a little shorter than the average marine yet his height does not speak of his martial and physical prowess. He is as strong as every marine is if not even stronger due to his experience and cunning. His warp sorcery gives him an advantage over the simple marines if his enhanced body is not enough already.

He is relatively skinny although not in a normal way. His body mass remained the same and was not reduced by his skinniness instead his skin seems to be stretched across his body like leather on a chair. This feature gives his already pale skin and face a relatively sickly look.

After he begun using his warp powers frequently a toll had to be paid which left physical scars on him. His eyes are now sunk back with black circles surrounding them (sorry forgot how its called ), his nose began unnaturally hooking down which resulted in it seeming like a beak more than a nose. His jaw and chin became thinner, narrower and his once void black eyes took on a weird ever changing color which marks his servitude to Tzeentch the lord mutator.

His hair is raven black and lengthy reaching down nearly to the middle of his back. The hair is completely smooth and seems to absorb the light which shines on it. He is nearly completely shaven apart from a small beard which sprouts from his chin. Apart from that his cheekbones moved higher which along with the other new features of his face gives him a rather hawkish look.

He is well built and relatively muscular. On his right arm a long black snake is tattooed a if wrapped around the arm and on the free spaces which the snake doesn’t inhabit forbidden texts are imprinted text which by only reading, one would be designated as a heretic and burned at the stake.

Nerr’ak wears a newly acquired Mark V power armor, he has a spare suit of Mark VII power armor but he prefers wearing the Mark V one because of its value as an antiquity. On top of the ancient power armour he is dressed in a long robe which covers nearly all of his body yet does not restrict movement as it appears to be made out of a versatile substance. The only things that his robe doesn’t cover are his feet and hands thus his power armour is easily noticed because of his ceramite boots and armoured hands. His robe also has a hood attached to it which Nerr’ak tends to use to hide his own face as he rarely puts on his helm.

His robe is nearly entirely black except for an extremely light blue trim which runs across the entire robe and hood (It resembles a Dark Angels robe). Beneath the robe lies his power armor which is painted in a dark grey colour something which stands out of the normal color boundaries of traitor marines who so favor the more evil looking colors as black or red. His shoulder guards are painted in a dim blue colour and a golden trim runs across his entire power armour. On the center of his armour the symbol of Tzeentch lies along with many inscribed enchantments and foul texts. His armour reeks of evil and could be sensed even by those who are not psychically attuned.

The shoulder guards themselves are rather peculiar; instead of the usual Mark V studded shoulder guards Nerr’ak’s left shoulder guard look like a head of some vile creature which seems like a hybrid of a drake and a daemon and his right one shows the symbol of Tzeentch which sometimes glow in tantalizing lights. His knee guards took on the shape of a twisted face writhing in pain which seem to change from time to time like the body of his master.

Apart from his armour Nerr’ak possesses several weapons. He tends to use a plasma pistol which he looted from one of his dead enemies. The plasma pistol itself seems to be quite old yet it works in perfect order while firing. A strange modification in the weapon makes it emit an unpleasant screeching sound with each shot due to that Nerr’ak nick named it “Vile Sound” with his plasma pistol he also wields a combi – flamer which he uses mostly in close combat so he won’t have to depend on his warp sorcery while spewing fire at his foes. Unlike many others he doesn’t own one of the bolters which so many use. 

Yet his arsenal doesn’t end with his ranged weapons. He uses a modified force sword which is longer than the normal ones because of that it is possible to wield it with two hands as well and not only with one hand. His last close combat weapon is a bedlam staff which was with him for quite a long time and it never failed him.

His forehead is marked by several runes and forbidden chants and texts. In the center of the forehead a symbol of Tzeentch can be seen. Though it seems like a tattoo it is not, it is in fact a blessing from the great mutator. It is a Third Eye of Tzeentch, a powerful instrument in the right hands.

Personality: Nerr’ak has a mixed personality and it evolved since his arrival on Drakkashi. Nerr’ak is cunning and cruel. He is in a way loyal yet completely treacherous in another. His loyalty lies not with the leader but with his patron Tzeentch. For him there is no one greater than his god and his personality is based on aspects of Tzeentch. He is treacherous and serves only himself and his patron. When the opportunity presents itself he will sell himself to a different temporary master if it will benefit him in the long run.

Although he is treacherous he holds some figures high above others, some of Modeus’s warband can be designated as allies and maybe even friends those won’t have to fear from his wrath or hate as he trusts them… Somewhat. There is one person which Nerr’ak hates and yet hold high above others and it is Modeus. Their “relationship” is a mixed one as Modeus seemed to trust him with important roles as his second in command for example yet at the same time Nerr’ak tried to usurp Modeus with all his might as he believed him to be weak the last time they met. 

He had knowledge of Modeus’s return he knew that he is consorting with the daemons of the warp in exchange for power and this made him fear his lord’s imminent return. He hasn’t yet decided if he will serve Modeus and how.

For Nerr’ak there is only one thing which he seeks more than his patrons approval and that is knowledge, he is completely obsessed with it and thus always searchs for new sources be they books, daemonic pacts or information out of individuals. In the past he was easily convinced to share his knowledge yet as he grew and evolved he understood the real power of knowledge and began to be more reluctant about sharing it.

As he changed he grew more mysterious and cryptic, giving imprecise answers to questions and avoiding anything which might give out important information though he would part with information if he feels that it serves his needs or if he is offered a decent reward in return yet because of his cunning nature he might give his knowledge away only partially or even completely falsely. His words are twisted and intentionally complicated to understand in a way he is a mentor for some as he lets others make their own answers from his words.

He tries being calm and doesn’t let his emotions be seen yet this is problematic for him as he is disgusted by idiocy and by fools. His presence is a shady and unsettling one and he interferes only in important discussions or just to let out several words of wisdom.

He likes to think himself cunning and smart yet he never tries to judge that by himself as he is aware that even the most genius and ingenious people can fail themselves by being ignorant and narrow minded thus he is also opened for suggestions and criticism. 

Another thing which characterizes Nerr’ak is the fact that he sometimes says things which are completely unrelated to his real thoughts just to deceive and hamper the progress of others. His quench for knowledge, his obsession to be precise made him very ambitious and it continues to fuel his ambition ever more.

(I shall summarize it in a “grocery list” so it will be easier to refer to this and so I could cover things I missed.)

Nerr’ak is treasonous, treacherous and tenacious. He is disloyal to most and somewhat loyal to a chosen few. He will do anything to achieve his goals most of the time not even looking on the consequences of his actions thus he is somewhat impulsive and acts on instinct. He prefer to lead by example and tries to make his pawns stay alive meaning he wont waste the manpower he got which makes it look like he cares for his men.

He has a sharp mind though he never says it about himself; he fears nearly nothing except for what truly inspires fear – the dark gods. He is cunning and deadly with his mind and with his sword. He prefers to trap his foe rather than confront them head on though he won’t shy from a fight.

He is mysterious and cryptic letting none knows his plans and thoughts. He keeps his knowledge hidden from sight and only unlocks certain things to those who he deems worthy or to those who promise him a suiting reward in exchange.

He is disgusted by foolishness and distrusts fools. He fears and respects Modeus due to him plaguing his dreams and visions. He knows that Modeus learned a great deal in his absence and he is set on discovering what he had learned.

He is courageous and open minded. He doesn’t flinch at the face of death or danger as he defied both many times. He has great willpower both physically and psychically. He tends to spread webs of lies and deceit to further his own caused thus marking him as a deceitful and mistrusted character. Another thing that marks Nerr’ak as out of the ordinary among other psykers is the fact that unlike many others he was not driven completely insane by the powers of the warp though he is somewhat psychotic.

Background: As most living beings Nerr’ak was born in some hell hole nearly forgotten by the Imperium of Men. He remembers nearly nothing from his birth world except for a clear cloudless blue sky which still appears in his dreams and visions. Unlike many chaos driven warriors he does not shun this place, he finds serenity in those cloudless skies, and he appreciates the beauty of that place.

Apart from that he still has only one more memory left from that world. It is a memory of darkness and yet one of enlightenment as well. It is the memory of him being chosen and initiated as a space marine. A Night Lord. Though he was initiated as one of those terror and awe striking marines the initiation came with a price. He was chosen because of him being the last survivor of the Night Lord raid and actually managing through cunning and psychic might destroy one of the Night Lords.

Through sheer luck he managed to isolate one of the Night Lords who perused him in a building hub, he successfully shut several of the doors in the building so the Marine won’t be able to escape through the control panel of emergency protocols. Once that was done Nerr’ak unleashed the most potent psychic attack that he could manage at that age and time, he was still young and extremely foolish a thing that both damned him and saved him.

When the Night Lord was reduced to ash and cinder by the raw power of the wrap Nerr’ak found himself drained and helpless. When the Night Lords breached the door of that hub to seek those who tried to hide, they stumbled on the remains of the Night Lord that Nerr’ak managed to destroy. Somehow they knew that it was one of them although he was reduced to nothing but ash. Drained by the power he utilized Nerr’ak lay unconscious near those smoking remains. He was so drained that his skin took on an extremely pale color which at the time looked like all the blood was drained from him.

The next thing that he remembers was the end of his initiation and between them flashes of pain and the sights of a surgery. He guessed that he saw himself in the process of becoming a full fledged marine but he can’t be sure of that as those flashbacks are vague and blurry at best. Though the pain that flowed through him in those short memories is immense yet he is unsure of where the pain is coming from, the vision itself or from something else.

While he served under the Night Lords chapter he suppressed most of his psychic powers as he did not trust them, yet anger and rage tended to release those powers in unpredictable ways and caused damaged and death to many who surrounded him at those times, friends and foes. Though he did not know it at that time a different fate was weaved for him, one that will draw him away from the grip of the Night Lords.

His obsession with knowledge started when he finally realized that his powers were a gift and not something that held him back. He decided to begin practicing those powers but in the company of other Chaos warriors he did not fill safe so he did that in secret away from prying eyes. 

When he was dropped to one planet with a squad of Night Lords he slaughtered them and escaped, he knew that his future is not with the terror and fear striking brethren. Ironically he betrayed a traitor chapter and became a renegade which came from a renegade chapter. His escape was unnoticed at least that’s what he thought. 

He travelled the Eye of Terror with anyone who took him while he searched frantically for a mentor or at least knowledge which will allow him to control his powers more easily or at all. In the end he found his salvation with the way of Tzeentch who promised him power and control over his ability if he turns away from the way of undivided. Nerr’ak agreed and fate willing he found a tome that thought him the very basics about the magic of the warp. It was than that he realized how powerful his patron god, one that could decide fate and future was. He knew that Tzeentch had no equal.

Through luck and maybe fate a space hulk appeared and he boarded it. He endured what seems like eons on that hell sturck uninhabited vessel. After what seemed to be centuries he emerged in the matterium over a world which was in the process of being raided. Descending to orbit he found a warband of mighty psychically talented individuals. Those were the Warp Wielders.

Though they were mighty for a warband Nerr’ak’s time with them was short only stretching to a couple of years. Though the number of years was small the amount of knowledge he learned was huge. He learned so many things about the emperor and his faithful idiots, about the awe striking dark gods and their dominion in the Eye of Terror. He was thought the basics of living in the 41 millennium, everything was thought to him and he fed on it. The more knowledge he consumed the more powerful and stronger he became. His determination to seek knowledge drove him forward and soon he excelled at the art of sorcery.

Yet his time with the Warp Wielders came to an abrupt and unexpected end. A simple tome was what caused him to betray what was like a family for him. His obsession for knowledge made him slaughter a whole bunch of corrupt astartes just so they won’t be able to glimpse at that magnificent tome he found. He than departed again, finding transport over various crafts to escape the supposed wrath of the Warp Wielders. In that way he ended on Drakkashi after many years of travel and slaughter.

On Drakkashi a new fate awaited him, an opportunity and a trap. He knew that he will be able to prove his power and worth on that planet even before he heard the news about the blood tournament. 

After he wandered aimlessly for days on that planet he found the individual called Modeus. He was weak yet an aura of blessing surrounded him. Nerr’ak joined him and served as his right hand until his disappearance. This short servitude made him understand and learn new things about himself and others. He had changed a lot since his arrival, some might say that the changes were unnatural yet he is content with them.

When Modeus disappeared the small warband of warriors was baffled and idiocy reigned. Nerr’ak tried with all his might to unite the warriors of the warband under him yet the bloodthirst of the Khorne worshippers and the ignorance of the Slaaneshi kept it impossible for him to achieve that task. He was suddenly locked in a battle for supremacy that in the end none came victorious from.

One day an attack came from an unknown source, a petty nameless chaos lord decided to take his chances and conquer their warband while infighting weakened them. This was a mistake. The warband temporarily united and together they slaughtered the chaos lord and his men. Though there was an exception, one survived. A dark sister who betrayed her old master in order to join their band of warriors.

In time Nerr’ak came to value her, she was a Tzeentchian as he was. Cunning and deadly. Nerr’ak was tempted to teach her the way of the warp yet the stress of the tournament prevented him of doing that. He had much more magnificent tasks in front of him.

When a new day dawned the quarrel was left aside as a new step in the tournament was presented. All have defeat their foes except for a fool who managed to get himself devoured by a defiler. Yet his mistakes were enough to doom the whole warband who was still united in a way and as a result he was transferred into the clutches of Lord Garrond. Garrond was a worthless master whose strength lay with the many commanders that he employed. For Nerr’ak it was a mockery to serve such a pitiful excuse for a chaos lord yet when the vision of Modeus’s return came to him panic gripped him. 

He was unsure of his will to be subdued again under a different lord. Yet the fear came from a different source. Nerr’ak was the treacherous type and he knew it, the real question was if Modeus knew it and if Modeus will do something about it. His fear intensified as that day came closer. He hated the unpredictable; he hated it so much for he could not control it.

So, Nerr’ak hid his troops in a mountain fort which was inhabited by mutants and their leader. Nerr’ak slaughtered thousands of them with his mighty troops and lost his arm in the process. In the end he managed to slay the lord of the mutants who was a powerful and some might say a magnificent creature of the dark gods only with a single arm. 

When the mutant lord fell the mutants which were still alive swore allegiance to their new leader who they revered as a god. In that way Nerr’ak earned his nickname, The One Handed Warlord which is commonly used by his troops. After that battle he found that in the depths of the fort a daemonic being was locked and trapped. It was a slave of the mutant lord. Successfully subduing that creature to his will and earned himself a daemonic mount of Tzeentch.

When he was finished he returned to Garrond while at the same time his troops began rebuilding the fortress for his own use. He did not want Garrond to have his troops neither did he have a reason to give them to him so he hid them in that fortress and did not bother reporting his success to Garrond. Though he would like to think that he hid the troops only because of Garrond, deep inside he knows that fear from Modeus drove him to do that as well.

While he stayed at Garrond’s fortress one of his old “battle brothers” a Khorne worshipping tech marine named Ferrore, who somewhat changed his view on the followers of Khorne, attached a bionic arm to him to replace his lost arm. After that the events went quickly and the last day of battle dawned. By the end of the day Garrond stood victorious, much to Nerr’ak’s dismay. Although Nerr’ak was ashamed to still serve under Garrond, Tzeentch saw fit to reward him with one of his many blessings for his success in the tournament. He was rewarded with a Third Eye of Tzeentch a mighty blessing which is not easily granted at least that’s what he thought about it.

Nerr’ak’s story ends in the present when he found himself with the many troops who awaited Garrond’s victory speech. When Modeus’s voice rang across the huge hall a shivering cold ran down Nerr’ak’s spine. He knew that a time of reckoning was upon them and that he would have to decide on his next move quickly. Decision should be reached quickly enough, though he had no reason to stay with Garrond he did not know if he had any reason to join Modeus as blessed as he was.

Chapter\Legion: Ex Nightlord, Ex Warp Wielders – A renegade warband which consisted mostly of psychically gifted individuals. It was a safe haven for him and he learned to control his powers better after he joined that warband yet after a while he left. Although this knowledge is trivial he hides it like the most secret of secrets and as he did not tell it to anyone yet he believes that no one really knows where he originates from. (This is a custom unfinished warband which I used at the first Artgac – A road to glory and chaos thread.)

Chaos Dedication: Nerr’ak is dedicated to Tzeentch yet his is respectful towards those who are undivided and those who worship the Dark Prince. He is disgusted by the death worship of the Nurgle worshippers and he pities the idiocy of most Khorne followers though he was proved to be wrong about the idiocy of the Khorne worshippers after he met the Tech Marine Ferrore which Nerr’ak regards as a sort of a friend or a trusted ally although th feeling might not be mutual.

Blessings: He was blessed with a Third Eye of Tzeentch.

Psychic Powers: Psychic spike, Daemonacy, Warp Lightning, Fire Ball, Psychic Shield. 

Ranged Weapons: Plasma Pistol – “Vile Sounds” and a combi – flamer.

Close Combat Weapons: Force one and a half sword, Bedlam Staff, several knifes that are always hidden on him, he keeps them as they proved useful in the tournament.

Armour: MK V “Heresy” Power Armour and a MK VII “Aquila” which he used to wear before the ancient suit came to his hands.

Equipment: Bionic arm, Frag grenades, Melta bombs.


----------



## Rems

Havn’t seen many ‘normal’ Chaos Marines in the thread yet and no Night Lords. As such i’ll play as a mercenary Night Lord, Uhra. My other choice would have been an Iron Warrior's terminator, which id also be happy to play as if you’d prefer. 

Name: Uhra, _the Fear Stalker_.

Age: 234 (‘_True age_’-not accounting for warp dilation ie; the 10,000 years since the heresy).

Character Type: Chaos Space Marine

Description+ Background: A bitter individual of the VIII Legion, Uhra is Night Lord, with the blood of the demi god Konrad Curze running through his veins. His slab muscled form stands 8 foot high in armour of midnight hue. Exuding a deadly grace and predators lethality, his movements are those of a hunter's and the faces of his prey reflect from jet black eyes. The Nostraman rune for fear is carved into his shaven head, echoed on the corvus pattern helm of his Mark IV war plate where a grinning skull of bone white glares out at his foes. His war suit is a scavenged collection of stolen parts, from fallen foes and allies alike adorned in sigils of death of terror. Hanging from his armoured form are the remains of victims; a brace of astartes skulls dangle from chains, a necklace formed from the finger bones of eldar children and a loincloth from the flayed skin of Imperial Preachers. 

Uhra's voice is the silken rasp of an usheathed dagger in the night and his skin pale as ivory. His most startling characteristic, that which gave him his nomen-cluert among his erstwhile brothers is his warp gifted mutation to smell fear itself. He can track his prey through their terror alone. The scent galvanises, thrills the hunter in him. Though some of his brethren curse him for it, to them it is no gift at all but a warp granted curse, a sign of his debasement to the fell powers. It disgusts them. Uhra believes however that is marks his closer to his father. He is a creature of the night, of the hunt, a fell shadow waiting to strike. 

Born amidst the slums of long dead Nostramo Uhra was taken amongst the Legions first harvest. Proving himself with blade and bolter he forged a reputation for brutal close quarters work, as adapt in a duel as clubbing through terrified civilians. Uhra fought as a line astartes during the Great Crusade, content to kill the foes et before him. It was the upperhive borns, the good an noble who led, Uhra was guttertrash. With his father’s treachery and the outbreak of inter astartes war however the fires of ambition burned within the Night Lord. Brother fought brother, Horus was cast down and the Emperor ruined. The rules and the very nature of the game had changed. 

For a time he fought on with his diminished company, through the loss of their father and the disintegration of the legion. The legion soon began to hold no promise for Uhra though. He was led by ancient warriors too afraid to embrace their new existence, unable to deal with the Legion’s changed circumstance, who thought that there was some grand point to their bitter war, some vindication in their continued fight. Uhra however fought not for a higher course or a memory. He fought because he could, because that was all he had left. So Uhra left his company, his brothers to their sentimentality and ventured into the wastes between the stars to seek his own path where he would rise or die.

A mercenary though and through Uhra no longer cares what the cause may be as long he gets paid. The long years have made him into a dour cynic, enlivening only in combat or when stalking prey. A consummate professional Uhra has only contempt for those who let themselves slip too far into the thrall of the gods. A member of the first founding he holds later, lesser Astartes in disdain. At best they are thin blooded upstarts, at worst mockeries the true Astartes. Loyal only to his own skin and the highest bidder employment of Uhra is by no means confirmation of his loyalty. 

Legion: Night Lords

Chaos Dedication: Undivided

Mutations: none

Ranged Weapons: Bolter, Bolt Pistol

Close Combat Weapons: Power Sword and boot sheathed gladius (close combat weapon).

Armour: Mark IV with Corvus helm. 

Equipment: Frag, krak grenades, melta bombs. 

If there are any issues please let me know. Greatly looking forward to this.


----------



## revan4559

All fine Rems, though im wondering why you didn't decide to take a mutation/gift from the gods.


----------



## Rems

None of them where that appealing to me nor did i think mutation really fitted Uhra's character. His ability to detect fear is one thing, especially when he's deluded himself into thinking its some dormant gene seed power but a third arm or what have you would be quite shocking to him, especially when he holds the more fanatical chaos worshippers in contempt. Chaos is a tool, a means to power for Uhra. That could be an interesting direction to take with his character though, some form of obvious mutation. Likely it would trigger all sorts of issues and self loathing.


----------



## Deus Mortis

So basically, Uhra and Zarapheth are going to get along swimmingly? :wink:


----------



## Lord Ramo

Name: Racheal Vetoris

Age: 36

Character Type: Dark Sister of Slaanesh

Appearance: Racheal stands at around 5"9, her armour, once the proud armour of the order of the bloody rose, now defiled beyond recognition. Her armour is now jet black, all symbols that had once been devoted to the Emperor have been defiled and removed, being replaced with that of the Prince of Pleasure Slaneesh. Her shoulder pads, lost in battle with a warlord where she secured a large force have been replaced with two pink shoulder guards, more in-tune with Slaanesh then her darker armour. Her hair is jet black, cut fairly short with blonde highlights in her hair. Her face is almost angelic, but a seemingly sneer is painted on her face most of the time. Her eyes are bright green, her skin is pale and unblemished, giving her an innocent appearance.

Background: Racheal was born into the war torn galaxy that is the Imperium. Her parents were killed by heretics, orphaning her from birth. She was raised by the sisters of the Bloody Rose, who acted very heavy handed on her to drill in discipline and love for the Emperor. Racheal was the black sheep of the flock, always rejecting the views of her superiors, often being chastised for her views and even beaten.

She was soon forced to follow her superiors views and eventually was promoted to a fully-fledged sister. She was considered to unstable to be anything but a combat sister, were her true abilities shined. She was posted from one war torn planet to another, each time her superiors noted her ferocity in combat. They mistook this for devotion to the Emperor when it was something far more sinister. Eventually her and her squad were posted near the Eye of Terror, boarding ships that came near the eye.

On a routine mission her squad were ambushed by servants of slaneesh, hell bent on destroying the squad that opposed them. Each Sister fought hard, killing as many cultists as possible before they were slowly overwhelmed as they fell back through the ship. Racheal and her squad leader plus one other sister managed to force the cultists back, capturing the leader as well. Racheal was ordered to execute the leader, but the promise of power from slaneesh was too much for her. She opened fire on her sister before destroying her squad leader with her own cahinsword, swearing her allegiance to chaos and Slaneesh.

Since then she served the dark prince of pleasure and ended up in a blood tournament. She served in Modeus warband briefly, joining after he had dissapeared. This meant that she had no one to serve as such except herself, and she tried to ensure she survived. After one of the other champions failed in combat the warband joined that of Garrond, who she cared not for. Soon she gained more and more troops by defeating other champions in combat and gathered an impressive force. She fought hard and proved herself, ably defeating Astartes champions even though she wasn't as powerful as they were and upgraded her wargear throughout the tournament with each victory.

Soon she entered the final few rounds and after a victory sought a place where she could leave the majority of her forces. The result was a sneak attack on a heavily fortified mansion where she killed the leader only to find he had a a large warband and that if they had been around she would have been annihilated. Now that she had all these extra troops she moved the large majority of her forces to there, ready to attack anyone should she give the signal, and took with her a large body guard force in case she herself was attacked.

Personality: Racheal has a cruel personality, hell bent on the thrill of fighting and is not afraid to brawl for no reason. Though she does show some tact and intelligence and is considered loyal even though she is chaos. Anyone of Slaneesh followers can always count on her for assistance, though she will eliminate all in her way. She has a healthy respect for the other members of the warband, though she is also weary of them, they could turn upon her in a second and she would be caught out.

Chapter/Legion: Order of the Bloody Rose

Chaos Dedication: Slaanesh

Blessings/Mutations: Daemonic Speed (Claw was tempting but i think the speed would be more useful in the end.)

Ranged Weapon: Racheal has carried her older Adeptus Sororitas bolter with her since her fall, and has used it throughout the blood tournament. She still carries it at her side as it made a mockery both of the False Corpse Gods followers and as it has been particularly useful, though she does look to replace this eventually with something a bit more powerful. 

Close Combat Weapons: She lost her chainsword during her sneak attack, though it served her well and has been ably replaced with a power sword she won during combat. She also has a power claw that she plans on getting modified to fit her slighter frame which she also won during the tournament.

Armour and equipment: Racheal wears her old Adeptus Sororitas armour, though it is modified to have Slaanesh symbols all over it. She carries frag and krak grenades.

She has returned once more to fight for chaos.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I've decided to back out of this one I'm afraid Revan. I may introduce a new character if I think about it, but yeah - I'll let somebody else take the Dark Apostle spot if they want. (The person who wants it has spoken to me via PM).


----------



## revan4559

No problem Bane of Kings, shame to see you go as you were in part 1 from the beginning like Deathbringer and Komanko.


----------



## komanko

Although at some point his character died because he changed to an apostle which technically means that he was not there from the start XD Just kidding, anyway, hope to see you here again Bane


----------



## revan4559

If you would all like to prod and shout at Deathbringer to post up his character sheet then once he has ill get started on making the action thread.


----------



## Midge913

revan4559 said:


> If you would all like to prod and shout at Deathbringer to post up his character sheet then once he has ill get started on making the action thread.


COME ON DEATHBRINGER!!!!!! consider yourself prodded.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

* prods Deathbring * come on bro lets get this RP rollin!!!


----------



## Yru0

*Prods Deathbinger*.....with a power sword... :victory: (it's off... FOR NOW!)


----------



## Akatsuki13

Finally heard back from Bane and have my character ready to go.

_“Come my brothers and sisters. The work of the Gods beckons us onward.”_

Name: Dark Apostle Malphas Sabnock

Age: 2,347 Terran years

Character Type: Dark Apostle

Appearance: Malphas is outwardly a normal looking Astartes for the most part with dark eyes and a tanned face that is surprisingly devoid of any marks beyond the Eight-Sided Star upon his brow. A ring of small horns crown the top of his hairless head.

His armor is a Mark V ‘Heresy’ Armor painted in the crimson and gunmetal trim of the Word Bearers. On his left pauldron is the symbol of the Burning Truth Chapter of the Word Bearers, an open book with a daemon-faced fireball in the center surrounded by the Eight-Sided Star of Chaos while the right is covered with human skin inscribed with passages from the Book of Lorgar. Leering daemonic faces have been carved into the knee pads and the studs on shins of his armor while the face of his studded helmet is in the image of a daemon’s skull.

Personality: Outwardly Malphas seems cold and aloof, speaking little when necessarily yet becoming loud and passionate when delivering a sermon of the Word or when he is in battle, chanting passages from the Book of Lorgar as he strikes down his enemies. Years as an Apostle of the Word have taught him to keep his distance from those that are less enlightened than he, especially those outside the Word Bearers Legion. As such he keeps his full feelings and thoughts to himself. Yet despite his seemingly cold there are a few things beyond the lapdogs of the False Emperor that can provoke his ire. Stupidity, single-minded bloodlust and the petty power struggles of the fools that seek personal glory over the glory of Chaos all provoke his anger. In days passed he would often kill such men without a second thought but his current situation has caused him to become more _tolerant _such men but only just. And like most Word Bearers Malphas is utterly dedicated to the Chaos Gods and Lorgar.

Background: A Colchis-born warrior, Malphas has fought the Long War since its beginning. While his life and accomplishments before the Horus Heresy have been lost to the annuals of time; know only to himself and other veterans of the Word Bearers Legion, his infamy began during the Siege of Terra. A squad leader at the time, Malphas was among the first of the Word Bearers on the planet smiting the lapdogs of the Emperor with blade and bolter as well as with fanatical zeal and a cunning mind. However by the end of the first day his Company, the Seventh Company of the Burning Truth Chapter found itself cut off and spread apart behind enemy lines. As they were slowly being hunted down by Loyalist Astartes and soldiers, Malphas led his squad and several others into the lower levels of the Hive World to evade their enemies. From there he would lead them into guerrilla actions against their enemies for several weeks until all the surviving Loyalists on the planet were driven back behind the walls of the Imperial Palace. Finally able to return to their lines, they found that less than half their Company had survived the disastrous assault of the first day and their Captain had been executed for incompetence. Applauded for his actions, Malphas was given temporary command of the Seventh Company until another captain could be chosen. Though the Siege and the war would turn against them, the Seventh Company managed to achieve new glories under his in the closing battles as the Legion the fled to the Eye of Terror.


It wasn’t long before Malphas was rewarded for his cunning and devotion with the honor of becoming an Acolyte under the Apostle Kolthas Beleth, the leader of the Burning Truth. Under his tutelage Malphas grew far more deadly, learning not just the dark rituals of the Word Bearers but the art of their Legion’s famed oratory skills. It wasn’t long his words could summon daemons and turn populations against the Imperium. However his rising star quickly drew unwanted attention as well. For victory he achieved, for glory he received another rival would grow jealous and begin to plot against him. More than a few tried to kill him or attempted to ensure his works ended in failure but whether by his own skill or the blessings of the Gods none of these plans against Malphas succeeded.

Finally after many years as an Acolyte Malphas was given the chance to take the Trials to see if he was truly worth of being an Apostle of the Word. While the nature of the Trials are a closely guard secret of the Dark Apostles it is known that they are extremely dangerous and that only the greatest and most devoted of Acolytes can survive it. Malphas was one such individual. He would be one of the last Dark Apostles crowned before Lorgar sealed himself with the Templum Inficio, a fact that Malphas takes great pride in.

After his elevation Malphas was chosen to succeed Kolthas as the leader of the Burning Truth after he earned a place upon the Dark Council. As their commander he would lead the Burning Truth into countless victories against the hated servants of the Emperor. The Purgation of Minolus III, the Kharath Massacre, the complete annihilation of the Thirteenth, Sixteenth and Twenty Vostroyan Regiments at Apohas V are but a few of the infamous actions of the Burning Truth under Malphas’s command.

However as great as his achievements were it would all come crashing down in 471.M40 when the Burning Truth took part of a great crusade against the Ultramar Subsector. In truth the crusade was merely another power struggle between Kor Phaeron and the Dark Council that resulted in little more than killing both Word Bearers and Ultramarines including some of their prominent leaders. Unfortunately Malphas was one of the individuals that were blamed when the ‘crusade’ failed. While other lesser leaders had been executed outright, the Dark Council chose to exile the Apostle from Sicarus for twenty-five hundred years.

Since that day Malphas has journeyed throughout both the Eye of Terror and the Imperium. Whether traveling alone or with a warband he always brought strife and chaos to the Imperium, creating subversive cults on Imperial worlds, unleashing Nurgle-blessed plagues upon the Agri-World Aegis II, summoning daemons to wreak havoc within important Hive Cities of Jervious Prime to name a handful of his atrocities he has inflicted in centuries since his exile. Though cast out by his Legion, Malphas is still fiercely loyal to the Word Bearers and their Primarch, knowing full well that he will one day be welcomed back to Sicarus and retake his rightful place at the head of the Burning Truth.

His reasons for coming to the Blood Tournament on Drakkashi are simple, to further fight the Long War against the Imperium. The power struggles of petty warlords like Modeus and Garrond are meaningless to him. He will side with whoever he believes to be the strongest. And while he was a leader among the Word Bearers he has no interest in leading those of weaker faith outside his Legion.

Chapter/Legion: Word Bearers

Chaos Dedication: Chaos Undivided

Blessings: Regeneration

Ranged Weapons: two Bolt Pistols

Close Combat Weapons: Crozius Arcanum

Armor: Mark V ‘Heresy’ Armor

Equipment: a copy of the Book of the Epistles of Lorgar


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Guess all the spaces are taken.... never mind, It's nice to let new people have a shot at this.


----------



## revan4559

If you still want to join Bane of Kings i can open up a position for you. Its your choice if you want to be in it or not.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Cool, cheers. I'll come up with a new character in a couple of days or so. I'm thinking a former Iron Warriors Warsmith, if that would be okay with you.


----------



## revan4559

Well both tech-marine positions are taken but that may not make a difference depending on if a warsmith is also a tech-marine.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Well, couldn't find anything on Lexicanum but this is what I got from the GW model fluff:

_With their skills at fighting sieges, the Iron Warriors Warsmiths are amongst the greatest tacticians in the galaxy. They are technically gifted and have the equipment to accompany their skills_

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod1130404

I don't think they're techmarines, though.

*Name:* Hardal Dantion
*Age:* 176
*Character Type:* Warsmith
*Personality:* Dantion is a master tactician, which he has to be to maintain the rank of the Iron Warriors Warsmith. He is, although not a renegade techmarine, technically gifted - and as all sons of Perturabo should be, a master at siege warfare. Dantion, like others of the Iron Warriors, hates corruption and has a particular distaste for mutants, although he is willing to work alongside them. Dantion has hardly any sense of humour, and is deadly serious, and when not on battle, constantly in practice chambers and duelling pits, where he shows off his might against other warriors in his legion. He is not the bragging type, for he is the cold and brooding one, similar to that of his Primarch, Perturabo. 
*Background:* After his warband's destruction on Medrengard, the home of Perturabo, at the hands of another Iron Warriors Warband, Dantion reluctantly departed the Iron Warriors Homeworld, in search of finding allies who had been better than his previous Warband. Arriving on the planet where the Blood Tournament took place, the Warsmith quickly used his tactical skills to swallow up members of other Warbands into his own, winning several before one of his champions was bested by the might of Commander Alhaus in single combat.

Reluctantly accepting membership in Garrond's Warband, the Iron Warrior quickly rose through the ranks as he had done before, bringing ever more warbands to his cause, particularly excelling in the siege aspects of warfare. At the end of the tournament, Dantion had a grudging respect for Garrond - and viewed him as better than his former comrades in his own Warband on Medrengard, and the ones that had destroyed him. And so, the Warsmith had finally accepted Garrond's leadership when the tournament came to a close. However, just as he did - a greater force than Garrond appeared, a thing called Modeus which he hadn't encountered before, and easily bested Garrond's champion, leaving the Warsmith with a tough choice. Should he join the large forces of Garrond, or fight against his former master at the hands of this new one, who looked more promising... Modeus? 
*Chapter/Legion:* Iron Warriors
*Chaos Dedication:* Undivided
*Blessings/Mutations:* None
*Close Combat Weapons/Ranged Weapons:* Singe Power-Fist, Combi-Melta. (Reserve options, if allowed - is a Plasma Gun)
*Armour:* Mark VI 
*Equipment:* Frag Grenades, Krak Grenades, Melta Bombs

Is this okay? I can make changes if needed.


----------



## revan4559

All fine bane of kings, like i said go prod Deathbringer to get his character sheet up and the action thread will be up by wednesday.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Cool. *Prods Deathbringer*


----------



## deathbringer

Name: Ferrore
Age: Over 2000 years old, though his actual age is of very little importance to him

Appearance: Always goes hooded, wrapped in his swirling deep blue cloak, ensuring that his skull is never seen. His face is now a mask of iron glowing red bionic eyes in the sockets, the helm and gauntlets of his blood red power armour discarded so as to show the gleaming bionics when his cloak shifts.. Over the years he has become entirely bionic, each of his limbs, powered by pistons and cogs.

The small amount of flesh on his body is directly under his breast plate wrinkled and pockmarked by thousands of injections over the years. Each another twisted and ultimately failed attempt by the genetor.

Background: Sent to Mars by his chapter for his 30 years training, though he excelled in his knowledge and recollection of the Liturgies and Runes that comprised his teachings. Yet he found his fascination, his own calling in the works of the Genetor. 

He uncovered an innate fascination with and his own gentic make up and thus though he continued his intended studies he spent more and more of his free time amongst the genetors becoming accepted and ever more learned in there art.

His fall was destined as upon his return to the chapter, he was forced to maintain the regular duties of a techmarine,the repairs that he had once found a delight in, became mundane and unskilled compared to the glorious complexity of his own make up.

Upon a distant world where the warriors of abbaddons black legion made war, he discovered for the first time the glory of an obliterator. These behemoth's once Peturabo's noble sons, now slaved to the warmaster and it was here upon the battle field that the genetic perfection twisted his mind.

The subtle mingling of flesh and iron called out to the genetor within him and he strove across the battle field to reach these godly techpriests. He stood before these ancient gods of knowledge and all hatred and loathing that formed the core of the imperial creed he had always held dear was lost as he looked upon these ancient gods.. All devotion crushed in the sight of perfection

"Take me with you. I will not fight you, you are perfection."

As the traitor legions were repulsed once more by the might of the imperium, Ferrore withdrew with the black legion. He fought alongside them and became brothers with the obliterator's as they tested him and taught him, learned his secrets as he divulged ever deeper into there genetics. 

It was years before he was granted his wish, to be infected with the virus, to become truly one of them. Ceremonially he was touched by each of the obliterators a single kiss from each grotesque form into a single wound upon his cheek.

Yet the virus did not take, some innate protection prevented the virus from taking hold. Ever more frustrated he began to attempt to inject obliterator blood into the vein in his right pectoral. Yet still it would not take. The obliterators sympathised yet they were equals Ferrore shamed by something he could not change.

Eventually deep in shame he fled, fled into the warp and hid, hid from the light, the hatred and jealousy, the loathing of his own flesh festering as he cowered.

Finally his rage broke and he tore away his armour, taking up the flamer attatched to the servo arm he turned it upon himself, torched the flesh from his own bones in a furious rage of self loathing.

His screams of pain, the blood pouring from his skin attracted the attention of the blood god and he saw the infernal rage that kept the torched and desecrated body alive. The blood god appeared to Ferrero and was surprised to see the corpse, merely bone and sinew rushed at him, roaring in anguish and rage. Collapsing only when the vision dissappeared.

Khorne showered Ferrore promises of vengeance, of war and slaughter, of revenge for the flesh he had once loved,studied and now despised. He drew him on with hate, visions, fanning the flames of his rage and Ferrore crawled, screaming in agony, through flame and ice he crawled

Delirous with only the spark of his rage holding him onto life, khorne drew him to Madrengard, where his limbs were replaced with bionics, his exoskeleton reinforced with steel though the single strip of flesh upon his right pectoral covered with needle marks, remained untouched and unharmed, a reminder of Ferrore's mission, to destroy for his shame.

To the blood tournament Ferrore wandered and his bond with Modeus was a pact of convenience, no oath of loyalty binds him to the displaced leader. He fought under his banner and at his demise battled successfully for control, though the fight was for nought due to the loss of wattnir within the blood tournament that condemned them to Garronds servitude.

Under the tutelage of his tech commander Ferrore has learned, finding his own niche within the warband, swelling his knowledge and resurrecting and teaching the skills of the forge he learned under the tutelage of salamander techmarines.

Yet revolution stirs, a warband soon to be cleft in twain with loyalties to be tested, in a time where no one is beyond the reapers blade

Personality: Damaged beyond repair, he is bitter and twisted, loathing the flesh that others bear. The rage is eternal, khornes wrath adding to his own hatred. The hatred is difficult to work out, he adores flesh, its perfection and mouldability yet he despises his own inadequacy, his own ability to become the perfect form he so desperately desired. Jealousy and self loathing have festered into a blinding hatred that he unleashes upon those that stand in his way.

The menial tasks he once despised have become his idol, when he works with the machine spirit in simple repetitive tasks his mind is truly his once more. He covets these times as much as he covets vengeance thus he is in a continual battle between rage and peace. Thus he is often seen tinkering away, trying to keep his mind clear.

Yet the time with the warband has changed him, a bond of friendship forming between himself and a marine named Vlad. Yet the bonds of trust were severed when vlad abandoned the warband and fled in the heat of battle leaving the techmarine crushed and bitter.

Now he is bonded to three figures. A bond of respect ties him to the tech commander, the knowledge he imparts within him, binds him in curiosity. To the marines loyal to him, he holds the bond of leadership, and in time he has proven himself a leader of men, a true marine of chaos, devious and manipulative yet strong and proud enough to stand alonside his men.

His closest bond is to an alpha legion dreadnaught, whom ferrore has rebuilt part by part cog by cog, the plates of his armour forged and guilded by Ferrore's own tender hand. Yet though they are friends and respected allies, they are held apart by wariness, Ferrore's innability to trust he will not be abandoned, the dreadnaughts natural instinct of segregation and emotional isolation.

Yet in the hours of rebuilding, they have talked, laughed and though they would never admit it, their is a bond of friendship and loyalty between them.

Chapter:Salamanders

Weapons: Servo harness bearing a servo claw and a flamer. His two fists are bionic and he carries a powersword of an iron hands captain gifted to him by the tech commander on completion of his task (to repair the alpha legion dreadnaught) and the chainsword of an ancient techmarine of vulkan both of which he sheaths over the back of his cloak. He also bears a plasma cannon upon his shoulder which houses the daemon from a daemon blade, though Ferrore is as of yet none the wiser.

Equipment: Servo harness frag and krak grenades


----------



## Midge913

Yeah! Thus the party is complete! I look forward to seeing the action thread pop up.


----------



## Yru0

opcorn: Wow :shok: Deathbringer that is bloody brilliant... I am posting a completely, inadequetley short post to say just that.


----------



## revan4559

The action thread will be up tomorrow.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Awesome .


----------



## komanko

Goody, I hope I'll be able to post quickly


----------



## Midge913

komanko said:


> Goody, I hope I'll be able to post quickly


Indeed! Looking forward to it.


----------



## revan4559

Starting on Sons of Dorn update, then A Life of Adventure then i'll be doing the action thread. So it will be up 100% by 10pm tomorrow(gmt+0 time) or perhaphs 12am today(16th, gmt+0 time). Then for those in Age of Dragons you need to bug G0arr and BAV to post.


----------



## revan4559

The action thread has now been posted.

Sorry it may not be as grand as my other opening posts but this is to ease in the new players without a wall of blinding white text to read. It also allows you to focus on what your character is currently doing and thinking before i start giving you individual updates(of which there are 15-16 of you xD).

Anyway i hope you enjoy the action thread and stay with it until the end(of course then it will move onto ARTGAC part III).


----------



## Deus Mortis

You know this will have gone too far when you release the recruitment thread "A Road to Glory and Chaos Part MCCXIII" xD


----------



## komanko

lol Deus, it might reach that as well XD

Edit: What the fuck Deathy? Am I supposed to read this novel of yours XD?
Just kidding, I guess Ferrore is mad at Nerr'ak than?


----------



## Deus Mortis

Also, komanko, should I annoy you and you get any ideas about wrenching out Zarapheth's heart or other organs, you may find tearing out parts of a regenerating, mutating possessed marine decidedly more difficult. Just saying! :grin:


----------



## deathbringer

sorry about that, me and reavan got a bit carried away on msn with a joint post but it was all necessary.

Did turn out longer than i expected
the summary was almost 1500 words


----------



## revan4559

Just a quick note. 

Unlike some dms i do have set deadlines for updates, and as i forgot to post when it was it will be on:

Sunday the 27th of August.

So try to post by then.


----------



## komanko

deathbringer said:


> sorry about that, me and reavan got a bit carried away on msn with a joint post but it was all necessary.
> 
> Did turn out longer than i expected
> the summary was almost 1500 words


No need to apologize, I never said it was bad. On the contrary it was awesome, great job.

But I will still rip your guts out one day. Deus, as long as your possessed marine doesn't piss me off I wont have to tear his limbs out  Even if it is much more complicated it is still possible XD


----------



## Santaire

Name: Kalus Axim

Age: 10,537

Character type: Possessed marine

Appearance: Tall and strong as with all space marines Kalus does not appear to be possessed or even mutated. However, this could not be further from the truth. Kalus is possessed by an ancient daemon known only as Evisser. One of his 2 mutations gifts him enhanced speed and the other is even less obvious at first. When in battle 3 claws slide out of the gaps between his knuckles. This happens on both hands. The claws are formed of warp steel, making them virtually unbreakable. Kalus’ armour is pitch black which is fitting considering his previous legion, the Black Legion. Beneath his helmet his face is surprisingly noble in its appearance. His hair is black and to look at him you would not think him a servant of the dark powers that man calls, Chaos. His eyes shatter this illusion. They similar in appearance to his claws, black with streaks of red flickering in the irises.

Kalus’ armour has a different design to the typical armour of the traitor legions. It is sleeker than the usual model with more tailored plates that fit him perfectly. The pauldrons have also been considerably reduced, merely being thin plates of metal and layers of shock absorbing fibres over the extra muscles provided by the power armour. Since his possession his back mounted power pack has been smashed and removed for the daemon provides more than enough power to keep the suit moving as well as all the joints having been replaced with black muscles that ripple with the energy of the warp. This has no overall effect on the armour’s performance. The armour has been modified by the dark mechanicus so that now it is more like the living metal of the necrons than plasteel. This means that the armour never needs to be repaired, regenerating itself with the metal growing and flexing as it fuses together. This happens within a matter of seconds. Although Kalus can remove his helmet his armour is irremovable. It has fused shut due to the presence of Evisser.

Personality: Kalus is a scheming and treacherous warrior. He is bitter at what he thinks of as the Emperor’s betrayal. He is often quiet and offers only a nod in place of a greeting although when he does speak it is normally curt. He is quietly subservient and calm. Kalus shares his body with Evisser quite peacefully. Kalus gives Evisser the souls of his victims in return for control of the daemon’s gifts and through that his body. There are occasions when Evisser takes control so that he can savour the kill for himself but this rarely happens unless Kalus allows it. There are times when it would be possible for someone to see one of the other signs of his possession. Occasionally Kalus will appear to be arguing with himself and also sometimes when he laughs it seems to be coming from the throats of 2 beings rather than one. Kalus has a casual disregard for human life as does Evisser and both kill indiscriminately for they care little for the lives of cultists. Kalus detests being worshipped and will kill all those who try to worship him but Evisser enjoys it, revelling in every word of praise. Kalus regards humanity as weak scraps of flesh that do not have the right to live and when any mortal speaks of fear he will speak scornfully of it for he has seen things even fellow astartes that have not looked into the dark heart of the warp would baulk at.

Background: Kalus has been alive since before the Horus Heresy that tore the Imperium apart. He was a member of the 2nd company under Tarik Torgaddon, a member of the elite band of brothers known as the Mournival. Kalus was once one of the most dedicated members of the Lunar Wolves legion and was proud beyond measure when his legion changed its name to the Sons of Horus. After the change he fought all the harder to make his Primarch and the Emperor proud. He fought like a man possessed in every battle he was in and did not care who he fought as long as the fight was for the good of the Imperium. He did not appear to notice when the legion turned on the Emperor and continued to fight his foes even though they were once his brothers.

He was there when the traitor legions breached the walls of terror and he was among the first warriors to storm into the breach. He was still busy fighting when news came of the Emperor’s assault on Horus’ battle barge. The death of the Warmaster shook him to the core and he retreated with the rest of his legion to the eye of terror. He was as lost as the rest of his legion as they drifted through the eye of terror, constantly switching the Chaos God to whom they owed allegiance. When Horus’ corpse was stolen and his genes used to create copies of the great man Kalus was disgusted. As much as he wanted his father back he would not allow these inferior copies to live and pollute the memory of the Warmaster.

He was one of the first to accept Abaddon’s order that they paint their armour black in mourning for their lost Primarch. When the legion was broken up Kalus struck out on his own. As he moved through the eye of terror he built up a following of cultists who hung onto his every word as if he were a god. It was then that he was possessed. He came upon the daemon by chance and was instantly possessed by it. The cultists regarded this as a sign of his power and worshiped him all the more. When he regained control and discovered this he massacred them all in a fit of rage before the demon resumed control. He landed on Drakkashi and wandered the cities for what seemed like an age before joining a Chaos Lord as an equal who was then cut down by Modeus.

Kalus fought with Modeus until he disappeared and when they joined Garrond fought for him too. He gained a group of Chaos Space marines as followers when he slew their champion in single combat. He liked Garrond but thought Modeus was a better leader. Now he is ready to rejoin his old Lord...

Chapter/Legion: Black Legion

Chaos Dedication: Undivided

Blessings/Mutations: Daemonic speed, Regeneration (both his armour and flesh regenerate) and Rending claws

Ranged weapons: None

Melee weapons: None

Armour: Was once Mk IV but is now a custom model

Equipment: 
Frag Grenades
Krak Grenades
Melta-Bombs


This has all been agreed with Revan


----------



## Lord Ramo

Will post in the action thread soon.


----------



## revan4559

The update is now up. Next update will be next sunday.


----------



## revan4559

Reminder that the update is on sunday so if you need to post then i suggest you do.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Well, I'm kinda waiting on on a PM from Akatsuki13 so I know what to post before I do so. If it gets to Saturday evening and I've still got no reply, I'll post and just make the fight a draw. I know what dialogue he wants, just not the details of the fight and the outcome.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Finally got around to updating my post. My entry for the latest post is now complete.


----------



## revan4559

Deadline extened until next sunday as the following people still need to post:

Komanko
Lord Ramo
Deathbringer
Atatsuki13
and 1-2 others still need to post aswell.


----------



## deathbringer

working on something with rems, also need to speak to ramo too
sorry havent been around much lately, tiredness, exams and various other things 
im tryng to do some catch up in the next few days


----------



## revan4559

The update is now up. Next update will be next sunday 18th.


----------



## revan4559

Reminder the update is Sunday so if you need to post then go post.


----------



## Santaire

Can I kill some guys or do I have to wait for the update to see whether I survive the fall?


----------



## revan4559

You'll survive the fall no problem, you are a possessed after all.


----------



## revan4559

Reminder the update is THIS SUNDAY. So go post or the dark gods will be displeased.


----------



## khrone forever

im getting there


----------



## komanko

Midgeious, you left part of revan's update in your post XD


----------



## Midge913

:crazy::crazy: Derp-a-derp. Thanks mate. I will take care of it.


----------



## Midge913

Sorry for the double post.

Komanko it looks like the idiot neophyte gave you a pretty good opening. Happy accident that. :grin:


----------



## komanko

Yea, I wanted to add that as idiotic as it was it was what saved Nerr'ak but forgot about it. Was two busy with other ideas 

Somehow midge, it seems that you are the cause of every problem\solution for my characters XD


----------



## revan4559

The update is now up! Next update will be Sunday 25th! aka Gamesday! Those that havent been able to post(zena) who still wish to be in it there is now an update for you aswell to give you something to use to make a post.


----------



## komanko

It appears that I've set up the bomb.


----------



## deathbringer

ferrore plans to detonate it 
never fuck with a khornate techmarine


----------



## revan4559

Deathy, get on msn i need a word with you.


----------



## Midge913

komanko said:


> Yea, I wanted to add that as idiotic as it was it was what saved Nerr'ak but forgot about it. Was two busy with other ideas
> 
> Somehow midge, it seems that you are the cause of every problemsolution for my characters XD


Hahahaha, yeah! It is starting to look that way isn't it. It is going to be interesting to see what happens when Nerrak and Urien actually meet face to face. Should be explosive if past history holds true.

I feel like I keep sticking my proverbial foot in my mouth.....


----------



## komanko

I am sorry to inform you deathy, Ferrore has just been killed by an optical illusion!


----------



## Deus Mortis

I apologize for all of those who are subject to reading the wall of text I've just posted  I don't know why, but I seem incapable of writing short posts for Zarapheth!

Also, I kind of get the impression we all have small forces under our command, so I hope it's ok for me to claim 7 possessed. If not, I'll just edit the end.


----------



## komanko

Santaire, we have a problem here. No one knows of Nerrak´s fortress, its a hideout and hideouts need to be hidden haha


----------



## Santaire

But you sent a psychic message to Ridoranaa showing him the fortress. Why would Nerr'ark bother to do that if no one but him and Modeus knew of its location?

Edit: however if it is still a problem I will rethink my entire post


----------



## komanko

Ridoranaa wanted to contact Nerrak. So Nerrak did the same as Xynx did only on a directed smaller scale as such Ridoranaa does know where the fortress is but you for example dont. The fact is that he burned an image of the fortress into Ridoranaas mind not yours.

The idea behind the hidden fortress itself is that Garrod wont have access to Nerraks forces and to be a safe hide out as well. I must say that if a hide out is not hidden its not really effective hehe.


----------



## Santaire

Ah, I misunderstood. I thought it was just an image. Will change my post ASAP

Edit: Changed, that better?


----------



## komanko

*this is not directed directly at your post Santire*
I love how everyone just assumes that Nerr'ak would let them inside the fortress instead of A. Simply not letting them in. B. Gunning them down in cold blooded. C. Sending their souls into the warp after overwhelming them with thousands of warriors while they bring about 50.


----------



## deathbringer

a ferrore wouldnt want to be let in
b ferrore wouldnt come that close
c predators have no souls 

if reavan gets on msn ill get a post up tonight or tomorrow


----------



## revan4559

Im on msn now but give me about 45 minutes as Doctor Who is on!


----------



## Santaire

If Nerr'ark is a powerful psyker then he will probably be able to recognize those who served Modeus, aka Kalus


----------



## komanko

Deathy, shut up! I wasnt talking to you and your annoying predator obssession XD

Santaire, what makes you think that he cares who serves Modeus?


----------



## revan4559

komanko said:


> Deathy, shut up! I wasnt talking to you and your annoying predator obssession XD
> 
> Santaire, what makes you think that he cares who serves Modeus?


Because i have cookies that can destroy planets?


----------



## komanko

Shush... You...you... you you! Go watch Dr.Who or something.


----------



## revan4559

The update is up. Next update will be Sunday 2nd.


----------



## revan4559

Reminder that the update is on Sunday so if you need to post then i suggest you all do.


----------



## revan4559

As only 4 people have posted out of the 10 im extending the deadline until NEXT sunday.


----------



## khrone forever

sorry bout not posting, i was on a hike with school. (silver DoE if anyones interested) and was just not together yesterday


----------



## Yru0

khrone forever said:


> sorry bout not posting, i was on a hike with school. (silver DoE if anyones interested) and was just not together yesterday


Nice  bout to do the bronze IA myself....any tips for a newbie?


----------



## revan4559

Update is on sunday so if you need to post then i suggest you hurry.


----------



## komanko

I have most of the post done I just need to speak with Deus sometime.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Yeah, sorry about that. Helping out the Physics department and lots of essays this week have eaten my time when they weren't meant to. With any luck, I'll talk to komanko tonight!


----------



## komanko

Don't worry about that. I wasn't even home today. I'll talk to you either tomorrow night\evening or on sunday.


----------



## revan4559

Reminder that the update is tomorrow so go and post if you need to!


----------



## revan4559

Deadline extended until Sunday 16th.


----------



## deathbringer

get a response to ramos asap 
hungover at work so will do it as soon as i get home and a bite to eat


----------



## Deus Mortis

Me and komanko have a post agreed, but he needs more control over one part that I can give by posting first. Once his post is up, mine will be ASAP. 

Sorry for the delay. It's largely my fault as I've been stupid bust this week, so we didn't get the post finalized until yesterday. My bad! unish:


----------



## komanko

Not really, I was so lazy that even if you would've messaged me every day nothing would've gone quicker


----------



## revan4559

Reminder that the update is on sunday so post by then if you already havent.


----------



## revan4559

Update is up. Next update will be Sunday 23rd.


----------



## Midge913

sweet! Of course he had to be a sorcerer as well...... Looks like Urien has his work cut out for him.


----------



## revan4559

Reminder that the update is on sunday so dont forget to post.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I'll get mine done up tommorow, little busy with stuff right now.


----------



## revan4559

Deadline extended by 1 week as 5/9 have posted.


----------



## komanko

At least its not only me this time


----------



## revan4559

Reminder that the update is on sunday.


----------



## komanko

ok will get both done.


----------



## Midge913

Come on you all get those posts up!! I want to see the update Sunday!


----------



## Imp Blackheart

maybe alil late, but is there any room for 1 more?


----------



## revan4559

Theres always room for one more in my rps unless im about 75% the way through, but atm we only about 5% so feel free to put up a character sheet or pm me a draft first.

Possessed, Sorcerers, Tech-Marines are all taken i think.


----------



## revan4559

Extension of deadline by another week as 4 people still need to post.


----------



## komanko

Told you I will do it today and it will be done today, as I said.


----------



## Midge913

Garrrrghhhh!!! I want to know what happens next! Get those posts in folks!


----------



## komanko

You only want your post count up, that is... Dirty trick midge, dirty trick. ^^


----------



## Lord Ramo

Sorry my post is in the work. I apologize a thousand times for my heresy. Should be up soon.


----------



## revan4559

Update is now up, next update will be Sunday 13th.


----------



## revan4559

Update is on sunday and so far no-one has posted. Get posting i would suggest.


----------



## revan4559

Deadline extension until Sunday 20th.


----------



## revan4559

Reminder that the update will be this sunday so go post if you need to.


----------



## revan4559

The update will have to wait for 3-4 days as yesterday at GW i cut my fingers pretty bad while helping to build their new intro-bored so its painful to type. Sorry guys. Wednesday the update should be up.


----------



## High_Seraph

Take of it and update when you can. No rush as you can make us wait for an update as we make you wait to update.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Cool, no problem.


----------



## revan4559

Update will be up sunday as im still working my way through it and the other two.


----------



## revan4559

The update is now up. Next update will be Sunday 4th.


----------



## revan4559

Update reminder: The update is sunday so post if you need to.


----------



## revan4559

Deadline is extended until sunday 10th so get posting or death it shall be!


----------



## revan4559

Update reminder: Update will be sunday so get posting.


----------



## komanko

Waiting for deathy.


----------



## deathbringer

was out last night and just got skyrim
soz
try and get something up once i get out of work but no promises at the mo, im shattered 24-7


----------



## revan4559

Deathy you also have AoTA to post and DE to update. Hurry or I shall turn you into a kitten.


----------



## komanko

Once I was a kitten like you but then I took an arrow to my knee.:so_happy:


----------



## Midge913

Come on folks!!!! Get those posts up! I want to win this damn fight

Revan said that he wants at least 7 out of the 11 of us to post up before he will update so get a move on!


----------



## revan4559

Needing atleast 2-3 people more to post before i update. Giving you till 8pm GMT+0 Time(england) to post. If we still lack the number then ill extend the deadline.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Hello fellow Heretics; here is the new Vladimir, returned to save your sorry butts. :laugh:

On a more serious note, all of this has been approved by revan, and Vlad's return (and, crucially, his disappearance) is explained in the background section. So without further ado, Vladimir Bo'reath'kor...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Name: * Vladimir Bo’reath’kor

*Age: * 8,000+ years (warp distortion)

*Character Type: * Daemonkin

*Appearance *: Vlad is armoured in deep night-blue power armour, almost black. The helmet is shaped into the visage of a leering beast, and black robes swathe the armour and helmet. Vlad’s arms continue as power armour until they reach mid-way between shoulder and elbow, where they give way to simmering black metal, shaped into long blades. The black is covered in thin veins of fiery crimson, and Vlad’s entire body gently shimmers with a ghostly aura. Vlad has an average build for a marine, and is well-toned from years of warfare. His eyes burn a molten white inside his helmet, some of which filters through the helmet’s black visor. Vlad’s daemonic arms shift and seethe, running like liquid from one form to the next; they can assume the form of familiar arms and hands, or turn into sharp blades. 

*Personality:* Vlad was once a marauder, selfish, cunning, and possessed of an abnormal talent for self-preservation, especially at the cost of others. Now his mind is broken, and his personality changes like the wind. One moment he can be his old self again, quiet, and unwilling to take the limelight; at other times he is feral and savage, and sometimes he is slick, cunning, and a shrewd manipulator. These personalities surface randomly, and make Vlad an altogether unpredictable warrior.

* Background: * Vlad’s tale is long and storied, and not particularly proud.

He was once a Night Lord. His life truly began, however, when he abandoned the legion and ran away. When he left, he took with him the Stormblade, an ancient relic of the Night Lords. Angered, they dispatched bands to hunt Vlad down, which added a shade of paranoia to Vlad’s already egotistical personality. As Vlad fled the Night Lords, he joined various warbands; always leaving before they were finally defeated, never taking the limelight, and always surviving. This all changed, however, when he met Modeus.

In Modeus’ warband, Vlad entered the Blood Tournament, and accomplished many great things. When Modeus disappeared and the warband came under attack, Vlad helped co-ordinate the defences and sent his troops to battle. When the fight turned against Modeus’ followers, however, Vlad attempted to flee. He finally turned around, but was shunned by his old comrade, Ferrore, for his betrayal. Attempting to re-establish contact with Modeus, Vlad refused to fully accept his new master, Lord Garrond, until finally he received a data-tape with Modeus’ voice telling Vlad he would return, contrary to Nerr'ak, a sorcerer, who had predicted Modeus’ death long ago. Just as Vlad planned to strike against Garrond, however, he was snatched away by the Daemon of Shadows.

This evil daemon had been watching Vlad for some time, and took him into the Warp. There, for many hundreds of years in the time-distorted realm of the Immaterium, the Daemon, J’ketha, slowly infused Vlad with his essence, not completely possessing him so that the Shadow Prince could retain his independence, but not allowing Vlad to escape unscathed. Vlad became Daemonkin, a twisted creature, his mind forever shattered by what had happened.

Centuries later, or perhaps mere months, Vlad returned; augmented, or perhaps cursed, Vladimir Bo’reath’kor was not the same man, and never would be. He was the Agent of Shadows now, and his destiny was forever altered.

* Legion: * Originally Night Lords, now independent.

* Chaos Dedication: * Other (Agent of Shadows)

* Wargear: * Stormblade: Vlad’s sword which he stole from the Night Lords, this weapon is exquisite in detail, with a jewelled pommel and a razor-edge. The Relictor Tech-Marines reforged the blade into a mighty power weapon, to better smite Vlad’s enemies. Vlad uses the Stormblade in his right hand, whilst his left warps into a bladed-limb.

* Daemonkin Powers: * Vlad only has his sword for Wargear, and does not bear a pistol or firearm. However, these things are nought when compared to the power gifted to Vlad by J’ketha, the Daemon of Shadows. Vlad’s left arm is capable of turning into bladed limbs, which is incredibly strong and can resist almost any attack. Whilst it does not possess the same penetrating power as the Stormblade, Vlad uses the arm for silent kills, as the metal makes no sound whatsoever, even when passing through flesh and bone. Secondly, and perhaps most dangerously, Vlad can manipulate the shadows and bend even light away; when in even the slightest patch of darkness, Vlad becomes all but invisible, his presence undetectable to even auspices and thermal vision and, if the psyker searching is weak enough, ghost-sight. This power makes Vlad a natural infiltrator and assassin.

* Armour: * Mark V Heresy Armour, described in Appearance.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------


Thanks again to revan for allowing me to rejoin this magnificent roleplay. *bows*


----------



## deathbringer

this warband has no need for cowards 
welcome back


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

He wasn't a coward! Just... anxious to retain his head. :laugh:

Besides, he's not a coward any more, as you will no doubt discover... he's very different indeed. :spiteful:


----------



## komanko

Hope that this time you will actually stay dravly, anyway, welcome back. Cannot wait to see how your character unfolds.

Edit: Also, its Nerr'ak, and not that weird thing you wrote in the background.


----------



## Midge913

Welcome aboard mate!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

komanko said:


> Hope that this time you will actually stay dravly, anyway, welcome back. Cannot wait to see how your character unfolds.
> 
> Edit: Also, its Nerr'ak, and not that weird thing you wrote in the background.


Oh god, that was a poor spelling on my half. I swear I didn't mean to put the "h" in there, because otherwise I was quite close... :laugh:

And still with the dravly thing? Come on now komanko, it's either "Darvy" or you're being called klmoak. :biggrin:

EDIT: Although I guess I should thank you for reading the background so carefully, klmoak. 

And thanks Midge! Would've said so before the edit but you ninja'd me...


----------



## komanko

lol I am laughing so hard  Feel free to call me klmoak 

Honestly though, for some reason when I first read your forum name I swear it was Dravleth or something like that and since then it just stuck  I shall try and change it you darvly.

Another thing, technically Modeus isn't nerr'ak's lord, Nerr'ak is his associate, he told that to Modeus and Modeus agreed, and I quote  ". I am not swearing loyalty to you, our bonds shall remain as they were before, convenience and necessity."


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

komanko said:


> Another thing, technically Modeus isn't nerr'ak's lord, Nerr'ak is his associate, he told that to Modeus and Modeus agreed, and I quote  ". I am not swearing loyalty to you, our bonds shall remain as they were before, convenience and necessity."


Ah, but Vlad doesn't know this, does he klmoak? Much more fun for him to make these mistakes. He will also have large gaps in his memory too, all to add to the fun... :spiteful:

...klmoak. :laugh:


----------



## komanko

I think klmoak is a great name to be honest. Sounds like an old voodo doctor. Klmoak Spirit Talker, something like that.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Nah, to me it sounded more like some diseased lizard-man with leprosy.

"Hello, children.... I'm klmoak.... dear, dear children..... please give me some food, I'm so hungry.... no, don't run away, please.... no, no, not my face, please children!" :laugh:

EDIT: I have an insane-posting bug. Vlad wants action! :grin:


----------



## revan4559

Currently working on the action thread as we speak. Soon be done just working some stuff out.


----------



## Yru0

:scare: *raises hand* Can I be the first one to say that Vlad officially scares me :so_happy:


----------



## revan4559

The update is now up. The deadline will be the 1st of January(2 week deadline due to x-mas).


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Yru0 said:


> :scare: *raises hand* Can I be the first one to say that Vlad officially scares me :so_happy:


And he hasn't even done anything yet... :spiteful: My work is complete. :laugh:

EDIT: Made those changes to the character sheet that you wanted, revan. 

EDIT 2: Aaaaaand posted in action.


----------



## komanko

If you fear Vlad you should fear Klmoak the diseased lizard-man even more, he can inflict leprosy upon you!

Dravly your return is good, you made me laugh hard


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

komanko said:


> If you fear Vlad you should fear Klmoak the diseased lizard-man even more, he can inflict leprosy upon you!


Well at the moment the mighty klmoak is being bullied by a bunch of children who are trying to take his face off, so I wouldn't be too scared by him just yet.

Maybe once the children realise how infectious leprosy is and join his army of leprous lizard-children, but not yet. For now klmoak remains the diseased, starving village clown. :laugh:

EDIT: Still got insane-posting-disease. Just want Vlad to do... stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## Yru0

Sorry for the quick post, heading off on a camping trip and just realised that I don't get back before the deadline!


----------



## revan4559

Update reminder:

Update is on sunday so post if you need to.


----------



## Midge913

Sorry I haven't gotten a post up yet mate. I have been uber busy with family and new years stuff. Hopefully I will get a post up later today, Monday at the latest. Many apologies.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Sorry for no word no show on here man just finally got a new computer up and running, noticed that i am still in this one so i will have a post up before sunday

Edit: Sunday night at the latest


----------



## revan4559

Extension: Deadline on Sunday 8th.


----------



## revan4559

Deadline extended by another week so new deadline: Sunday 15th.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

revan4559 said:


> Deadline extended by another week so new deadline: Sunday 15th.


Oh noes.  But I guess RL must come first.


----------



## komanko

I think its cause I havent posted yet. I will have my today I think.


----------



## revan4559

Its actually because im waiting several others to post before i can do the update.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Yeah sorry i havent posted new job has been hell i will have one up for sure before next sunday


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Very scary, deathy. :laugh: I only hope Vlad can run fast enough.


----------



## deathbringer

its good to be back and writing
well you didnt expect ferrore to just let it go

as much as i want to retort i think ferrore would completely ignore the daemon's words, the fact that you are now infested by a daemon is not something of which he approves, despite his own situation. 

I think i shall wait for modeus's response.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Well, Vlad is _kind of_ possessed, but you would never be able to distinguish between "normal" possession and the crazy shit he's got going down. Poor guy. :laugh:

I'm just hoping Ferrero won't just outright strike Vlad; I don't know if the Shadow Daemon would respond too subtly once he gets really angry, and I like Vlad in his humanoid form as it is. :biggrin:


----------



## revan4559

The update is now up.

Next update will be Sunday 22nd.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Hi revan; just wondering what forces Vlad has available (if any) for the battle? Cheers.


----------



## Deus Mortis

1. Love the "ask Zarapheth about Istavaan". Just thought that was epic xD
2. Modeus is aware that a (to be determined by revan) portion of the possessed marines in Garronds fortress are awaiting my signal during the battle to turn on their fellows as well?


----------



## revan4559

Vladimir has alot of raptors, some marines, some dreadies etc. I'll post a list of forces later on just before the battle stands so you know the kind of scale we are talking about.

and thats fine Deus.


----------



## Yru0

Hey, kinda got the same problems as Farseer, I thought that Arcus failed quite spectacularly in his recruitment drive  (he got dissed by the other apothecaries....badly) ? But I'm cool with having minions


----------



## revan4559

Arcus does have troops.

For those of you that have troops i will let you know what you have just before the battle begins so you know what you have to command.


----------



## komanko

I hope you got it stored on a notepad cause I am not going to search through the previous action thread again because you are to lazy to do it! ^^


----------



## revan4559

ive got it all stored on my computer so dont worry.


----------



## komanko

We shall see about it. *goes to hack revan's computer*


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

komanko said:


> We shall see about it. *goes to hack revan's computer*


"Forces under command of Vlad:

100 Raptors, 10 Dreadnoughts".

Me: Hmm, let's change this a little...

"Amended forces under command of Vlad:

100 Imperator Titans, 10 Primarchs."

Much better! :laugh:


----------



## Santaire

Honestly dude 10 primarchs is a bit much. I mean what they gonna do against Kalus' 1 follower.

PS: He's Khorne


----------



## revan4559

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> "Forces under command of Vlad:
> 
> 100 Raptors, 10 Dreadnoughts".
> 
> Me: Hmm, let's change this a little...
> 
> "Amended forces under command of Vlad:
> 
> 100 Imperator Titans, 10 Primarchs."
> 
> Much better! :laugh:


700 Raptors, 300 Chaos Marines, 5 Dreadnoughts, 5 Land Raiders.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

revan4559 said:


> 700 Raptors, 300 Chaos Marines, 5 Dreadnoughts, 5 Land Raiders.


So 700 Ultramarine Legions, 300 C'tan, 5 Norn Queens, and 5 Snotlings. Gotcha. k:

EDIT: On a serious note, can I trade my Land Raiders and Dreadnoughts for some kind of aerial craft to deliver my Chaos Marines so I can be a truly rapid strike force? Dreadnoughts kinda lag behind Jump Packs a little. It'd make sense in fluff because I'd just be obtaining different military resources from Modeus by donating some of my own. (Rather than it being an OOC trade of convenience...!)


----------



## revan4559

I'll think about it as im still working out who is going to have what.


----------



## deathbringer

ferrore'll have them, might be a nice little gift to give your deadly enemy


----------



## Lord Ramo

and i get cultists... Among other forces.


----------



## komanko

If you don't need those I can always use some spare cannon fo... Cultists.


----------



## revan4559

Quick show of hands, claws, tentacles etc. Who wants me to post up who has what in the recruitment thread?


----------



## Midge913

I prefer it to remain a mystery


----------



## komanko

I think that each should know his own forces and that's it, it will give a little element of mystery.


----------



## Santaire

I'm with Komanko on this


----------



## Lord Ramo

Same, I dont want the others to know what I got till I attack them.... or not.... disregard the first part...


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Who is Aeron under? warsmith Hardal?


----------



## revan4559

When it comes to the followers of Khorne in Garrond's warband. He tends to point in the direction he wants them to go and shouts "Blood for the Blood God!" and lets them run off and kill things.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Sounds about right hahaha i guess I was just curious to see how it would happen since Aeron is loyal to modeus.... carnage and slaughter im guessing lol


----------



## Santaire

If you're going to be posting up any lists, post a list of who actually has forces but not what they are


----------



## revan4559

People who have forces:

Hardal - Bane of Kings
Nerr'ak - Komanko
Ferrore - Deathbringer
Rachael - Lord Ramo
Ridoranna - High Seraph
Urien - Midge
Arcus - Yruo
Vladimir - Farseer


----------



## Deus Mortis

Don't I have a collection of minions, or are they not of sufficient numbers to count


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

The Wrath of the Iron Warriors are at Modeus' command . Or, they will be - until I can find a suitable moment to... *coughs*. You weren't meant to know that part yet. Just pretend that it was never there. .


----------



## revan4559

Pms will be going out within the next 1-3 days to those who are leader types(those i just listed) containing your forces.


----------



## revan4559

On friday 5000 meters of telephone wire was stolen so my entire town is without internet so im having to post from college. BT has told us they should have replaced the wire sometime between the 25th and 31st. The are being vague so hopefully i should be able to get an update done between tomorrow(25th) and 4th.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

revan4559 said:


> On friday 5000 meters of telephone wire was stolen so my entire town is without internet so im having to post from college. BT has told us they should have replaced the wire sometime between the 25th and 31st. The are being vague so hopefully i should be able to get an update done between tomorrow(25th) and 4th.


Holy shit man! thats nuts.....


----------



## revan4559

Update will be on sunday so post if you need to.


----------



## revan4559

Got 4 more people still needing to post so im gonna extend deadline until saturday 4th. Those of you who have already posted can post again by talking to each other if you want its up to you.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Hmmmm...I get the distinct impression the deathly is threatening me. Just a hunch...


----------



## komanko

You must be delusional. I quote.



deathbringer said:


> I will give Deus's character a big loving hug and then pat him on the head.


Edit: Topic wise, I will probably post today at night, or tomorrow at 1am, kinda the same for me anyway...


----------



## deathbringer

just as a note, he has left the room before discussing this with the dreadnaught, stormed away in anger is probably the best description, so the threat is not directly at you.

He worries as he has far more enemies than friends, not something he is used to. From the first rp i developed a very spiderish attitude to politics, building a web of allies but holding the central power and influence himself.

Ie. how he attempted to use vlad and his military strength as a figure head for his campaign to take over the warband, his manipulation something he has conveniantly forgotten 

Plus due to his situation he fucking hates daemons. Bad timing really, that being said the tyrant didnt like you either, maybe its personal


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

deathbringer said:


> Plus due to his situation he fucking hates daemons.


... and Vlad. :laugh:


----------



## Deus Mortis

To be fair, the Solaki did decimate most of his leadership structure, shot a carnifex, tried to blow you up, and killed lots of other tyranids besides, so I don't think that was ever going to be a simpatico relationship


----------



## revan4559

Still working on the update to make it truely long as it also sets up important events. Farseer and Deathbringer are also trying to get another post up by then so if you two can pm me with how far you have gotten with it then great.


----------



## Deus Mortis

So I thought that I couldn't leave Nerr'ak's offer un-answered, and I didn't think I'd swan down there and they'd be all like "Ok, cool", so hope that post is ok


----------



## komanko

Heh, nice post, I like it. Seems like I am not the only snake around here


----------



## Deus Mortis

Don't worry, as long as you remain one of the strongest warlords, we shouldn't have a problem :wink:


----------



## deathbringer

hahahaahahaha good joke deus, strongest warlords hilarious, ahhh nothing like good humour


----------



## Deus Mortis

Meh, he has a fortress, and lots of troops. More than myself, and you didn't exactly look like you were offering me a force of possessed to command?


----------



## komanko

:so_happy:
I am ze best.

You can take your mechanized ass and get the hell out of the fort if you are not happy deathy! :angry:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Sorry guys there was a PM cock-up between deathy and myself, but I learnt my lesson and hopefully the posts should be done soon.


----------



## komanko

I hope that you learned your lesson! Or else!!! 

I will do absolutely nothing.


----------



## deathbringer

not sure if there has been another pm cock up or if farseer hasn't had the time
Either way mate if you can post in here when you've sent the pm i'd like to get my post up asap as going to be off holidays soon


----------



## revan4559

Sorry for not letting you all know earlier. work has been hetic as the boss has been away so ive been having to do work at home. The update will be up sunday/monday as it will also be a maaaaaaaaaajor update all im going to say about it is:

"Brothers, eat hearty for tonight we dine in hell!"


----------



## High_Seraph

Yay dining in hell. Wait at what resturant?


----------



## Deus Mortis

Woo, mindless violence! :biggrin:

I don't think Zarapheth has inflicted pain in a good, oh, 5 minutes maybe? He was getting bored


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Awesome. For Perturabo!


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Yeah pretty sure Aeron needs to kill something soon....:biggrin:


----------



## revan4559

Suffering from a bad case of writters block so ill try and get the update done sometime within the next week meaning for those who want to post again then feel free.


----------



## Deus Mortis

GOD DAMN IT REVAN!!! I WAS JUST GETTING READY TO KILL CRAP, AND NOW I HAVE TO WAIT *rage quits*...

On a serious note, that's cool man :grin: We all have that sometimes, plus with no beastly update to respond too, I have a chance of revising for a Physics exam I have soon and ACTUALLY reviewing my English coursework xD


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Sorry deathy, trying to write a post for the reply but just so... much... work... 

You can post the one you've written up deathy, if you want to, and I'll PM you my response (once it's written....).


----------



## Deus Mortis

Hey...erm...so...is this RP still alive? I know people might be busy, I just thought I'd ask...


----------



## revan4559

Yes its still alive, im still working on the update as its a major one and hoping to have it up on sunday, reason its taking awhile is major work load at work so im getting home late and that as its a major updating we will be moving the story along.


----------



## Deus Mortis

That's fine. I don't want you to think I was being like "unish: Cumon Revan! Chop chop!"  I thought it would be something like that, I just was making sure it was that and not that it had died, as that would have been a great shame.


----------



## revan4559

The update is now up. Sorry for the long wait as i've said before, writtens block and busy with work has not given me much time to post. Now work has quietened down. Next update shall be Next sunday, March 25th.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Ergh, sorry deathy, I've failed to round off the little dialogue we had going; I'll integrate Vlad's departure with the post I make relating to the most recent update. Just letting y'all know I've not died in the mean time. :laugh:


----------



## revan4559

Reminder the update is on sunday so get posting guys.


----------



## komanko

Lets be honest revan, we deserve some extra time


----------



## revan4559

Ill see how many post by sunday then see how long the extension will need to be.


----------



## komanko

I will have it until Sunday, am just speaking for others  ( I don't have much choice as I already told you >.>)


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I'll definitely have it up by Sunday...

... just not today. :laugh:


----------



## Angel Encarmine

yeah im waiting for the other two on the wall to post before i do


----------



## Midge913

I am going to try and get mine up tomorrow. Things have been absolutely insane around Casa de Midge that I have had a hard time sitting down the the computer to write.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

revan, would I be able to get a total on my forces, considering I'm fairly sure I traded in my 300 Warriors, 5 Dreads, and 5 Land Raiders for more Raptors and Thunderhawks to carry them?

I had 700 Raptors before the trade, but I'd like to know what I have so I can plan details for the assault.


----------



## revan4559

Ill let you know in a pm what you now have Farseer. Also deadline extended until sunday 1st to give the others time to post.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

I was also curious as to the rest of the berzerkers. If they see Aeron siding with modeus, would they side with Aeron since he has the mark of Khorne?


----------



## revan4559

They're beserkers, they are more likely to run around like axe wielding headless chickens.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Just out of curiosity, Did I ever get that PM about the forces that you sent, Revan? I can't find it anywhere in my inbox. I'm pretty sure I remember you posting it on the action thread as well, but can't seem to find that either.


----------



## revan4559

Does anyone else want me to pm them with that their current gear/mutations/gifts/troops are?


----------



## Yru0

revan4559 said:


> Does anyone else want me to pm them with that their current gear/mutations/gifts/troops are?


k: Yes please with a skull- I mean cherry - on top


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Got the pm.

Thanks for the 18 Primarchs, 18 Legions, 4 Chaos Gods and 1 Pre-Heresy Emperor. Revan :wink:.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Yes please


----------



## Lord Ramo

I would love it


----------



## revan4559

Ramo you need to post ARTGAC and AoTA. ill pm you with stuff shortly.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Thanks for the 18 Primarchs, 18 Legions, 4 Chaos Gods and 1 Pre-Heresy Emperor. Revan :wink:.


Well a post-Heresy Emperor would be pretty fething useless, wouldn't he? :laugh: Unless you got him a turbo-charged wheelchair or something.

Also revan, not sure if it's just you haven't got round to sending it me yet, but I haven't received a PM from you so far.


----------



## Lord Ramo

I got a death star...


----------



## deathbringer

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Well a post-Heresy Emperor would be pretty fething useless, wouldn't he? :laugh: Unless you got him a turbo-charged wheelchair or something.
> 
> Also revan, not sure if it's just you haven't got round to sending it me yet, but I haven't received a PM from you so far.



he's holding a large quota of the daemons from the warp at bay with his fucking mind. I'd take one.

That being said ferrore wouldn't


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Got the PM, thanks revan.

Oh, and by the ways guys... I got Chuck Norris. :laugh:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Sorry for the double-post; just a quick heads-up, I will be away for a week this Saturday and won't be able to get internet during that period.

Revan, the main jist of Vlad's plan is for the rest of the army to take out the anti-aircraft guns while he waits, and then for Vlad's force to fly into the heart of the fortress undamaged, and to take out the larger artillery guns and anti-infantry emplacements towards the top of the high walls. So he WON'T be fighting to begin with (his entire warband will hold back) so it shouldn't matter that I'm away for a week, luckily.

Just telling you this so you don't send me charging in when I'm away. :laugh: Thanks!


----------



## revan4559

Sorry I didnt update today, ive only just woken up as i've been ill and have a bad head ache along with stomach pains. Ill try and update when im feeling better.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Ah, luckily I didn't miss the update so it didn't matter that I went away. Carry on! :wink:


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Is this RP still going?


----------



## revan4559

Angel Encarmine said:


> Is this RP still going?


Still working on the update as its probably the biggest update ive ever done, as im off work thursday and friday is should be up on one of those two days.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

swweeeeettt good to know i was enjoying the hell out of this one


----------



## Yru0

revan4559 said:


> Still working on the update as its probably the biggest update ive ever done, as im off work thursday and friday is should be up on one of those two days.


:shok: Wow. _*THE* Revan's_ biggest update...That's saying something.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Yru0 said:


> :shok: Wow. _*THE* Revan's_ biggest update...That's saying something.


Sweet mother... :shok:

Revan, I will probably have to answer the update over two months as the size of it will likely cut out my internet limit for the month before all the text is there. :laugh:


----------



## revan4559

Update is going to be abit longer, was re-reading it and just didnt like what i updated for you guys, thought it wasnt descriptive enough so im starting it again from scratch. Im more likely to do a mini update just so you can post then get the major update done after that. How does that sound to you guys?


----------



## Deus Mortis

It shall be as you say it is


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Even bigger update...? :shok:

My internet will probably acquire Artificial Intelligence and shut me down before I click on the page, _just_ so it can avoid loading the ultra-update. :laugh:


----------



## deathbringer

its been around 2 weeks since the last post, around a month since you said you couldnt post due to illness which fair play.

Honestly as long as ferrore isn't shuffling his feet in the dirt for another update i really couldn't give a crap how long it is.

I just want this rp to get moving again


----------



## BlackGuard

I've reserved my interest in this thread because of my previous failure to stay active. With my return, and if you need people to paritcipate, I'd be eager to rejoin. Give me a heads up -- thanks.


----------



## revan4559

Joining is entirely up to you blackguard, i would suggest pming me your character sheet so i can read it over then ill let you know if any changes are needed.


----------



## BlackGuard

Name: Taurus

Age: 439

Character Type: Noise Marine

Appearance: He stand 8'7" in height, with a more slim build than standard Astartes. His hair has been shaved but was once a deep brown and his eye-color is now a mixture of purple and blue -- due to chemical inbalances in his system. Underneath his armor his body is a nightmare work of self-induced pain and torture, obvious bundles of scar tissue and ritual skinning have been done to him, his face is in fact now even his own. He peeled it off the skull of one of his fellow Violators years ago and he has been stapled across his own -- the said comrade's skull now adorns his armor around the waist.

This is only the beginning of the depth of his madness. His left and right pauldron are draped with the stretched face skin of a Dark Angel's sergeant and a Dark Hunter's Librarian respectively. His chest plate still bears the mark of the Aquilia, but it has been desicrated beyond imagination, tainted with the blood of innocent citzens and covered in the skin of a Black Legion champion. His armor's power-back pack is also augmented to include several storage and injection devices which pump extreme amounts of combat stimulants, combined with a cocktail of heavy depression inducing chemicals for post-combat -- for all forms of experiance is dedicated to Slaanesh.

The Stormbolter he carries is black and gold with a snarlign daemon's mouth at the end fo the barrel and all signs showing loyalty to both the Dark Gods and the Black Legion. The weapons was acquired by Taurus from the poor wretch who's skin now adorns the chestplate of his armor.

The Power Sword he carries with him is known as 'Sunbreaker' and it was weilded by a sergeant from the Crimson Paladins and was taken from his during a heated duel, Taurus weilded his old standard-issue chainsword. When the Crimson Paladin lost focus, Taurus broke his grip from the weapon and used it against him, cleaving his skull from his body. That skull is one of the several that now adorns his armor.

His Chain Axe has no name but he is the more proud of it than any other. It was taken from the cold, dead fingers of a Khornate Beserker of the World-Eaters Chapter. Taurus' Emperors' Children warband came into conflict with the barbarians of the World Eaters just inside of the Eye of Terror. The Bezerker boared their vessel along with several squads of his kind. They were eventually beaten back and Taurus has to duel with the monster for his very life.

Personality: Disloyal, Untrusting, Paranoid, Quick-Tempered, Extreme bouts of depression.

Background: He was there upon the battlements of the Imperial Palace of Terra, and even though a staggering 10,000 years have passed, only a handful of centuries has gone by for him. He was one of the few who eagerly joined in with the Legion's fall from grace, embracing the excess and corruption that their primarch Fulgrim had, more or less, approved of. When the Legion was defeated at Terra, and following the disaster at Shalathrax -- Taurus and the Emperor's Children were sundered. He roamed with a warband that loosely consisted of his immeidate company and the remnants of others. Though, almost randomly, while on raiding another daemon world, Taurus turned against his allies and murdered his commander and a handful of others.

He fled from his warband's retribution and into the madness of the Maelstrom where he came upon another warband of Emperor's Children. He was hunted by them for weeks on end across the daemon world, in the end him driving his sword through their champion and attempting to consume his flesh in rage brought him into their fold. For countless years he travelled with the warband burning and pillaging attempting to feel that stimulating void that had gnawed at him for years. He simply could not find anything the brought such a high.

That was until, in a moment of madness induced by overwhelming amounts of combat stimulants and psychotic-inducing drugs that he turned his weapons upon his fellow Noise Marines, killing only one or two before fleeing. They hunted him again but this time he escaped. He found his ulimtate high to form a great bond and link with others, then to pull the trigger and watch their horrified look as their trusted friend killed them.

Betrayal, treason, heresy -- whatever they called -- it was the only emotion that meant anything to him anymore.

Chapter/Legion: Emperor's Children

Chaos Dedication: Slaanesh

Blessings/Mutations: Daemonette Claw (Replaces Right Arm)

Ranged Weapons(Max of 2): Stormbolter, Bolt Pistol

Close Combat Weapons(Max of 2): Power Sword, Chain Axe

Armour: Mark IV 'Imperial Maximus" Power Armour

Equipment:
Frag Grenades
Krak Grenades
Melta-Bombs


----------



## revan4559

The update is now finally up. Sorry for the long wait and sorry for the wall of text as it ended up being 12 pages of size 10 Arial text. If you have any questions about your part please pm me and ill answer them. Ill give this update a 2 week deadline so update will be on:
*
3rd of June 2012*


----------



## Santaire

That is the biggest update I have ever seen. I am so glad I didn't have to find my character amongst that mother of all updates


----------



## revan4559

Well it is 12 pages long on word at Ariel 10 which is pretty small. That update almost killed me.


----------



## BlackGuard

Very impressive. I was a little overwhelmed at first. Luckily I'm at the very bottom, which made it pretty sweet.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Very very nice Revan


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Well-remembered, revan; Vlad was indeed ex-Night Lords. I quite like the idea of him getting back into the old style again; brings up the possibility of reconciliation with the Legion and possibly the recognition of the Shadow Daemon and maybe even exorcism.


----------



## revan4559

Quick reminder that the update is due for next Sunday: 3rd of June.


----------



## Yru0

Soz all, caught me in the middle of internal (plus a few external) exam week, so I'm struggling to find time to post. I will try to get it up, but don't wait on my account.


----------



## revan4559

Its fine Yru0, i did set a 2 week deadline due to the update length, just reminding everyone when it is.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

The update is still echoing off the walls of my bedroom... just... so... big...


----------



## revan4559

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> The update is still echoing off the walls of my bedroom... just... so... big...


Then i suggest you try to break it down into chunks and work on it piece by piece?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Tis what I'm doing. Slowly tapping away on Word before copying the lot into the thread. k:


----------



## revan4559

well tap faster than as i want to see what vladimir does.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

There we go... hope you like it. :laugh:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Done all the parts to my post. If you want the Raptor killed off this turn, I can go back and edit it in, but otherwise, should be okay.


----------



## revan4559

Very good both of you now we just have to wait for the others to post then i shall work on the update. Until then i think ill work on what i was pming you both about.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

PM'd you about that, revan.


----------



## revan4559

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> PM'd you about that, revan.


If you suggest going after something like that kind of weapon then i shall set giant killer lemons on you. Ramo and Midge know what im talking about when i say Giant Lemons.


----------



## Midge913

Sorry for the delay in my post. I will be trying to get something up in the next couple of days.


----------



## revan4559

Reminder: I plan on updating the thread tomorrow so post if you havent or let me know if you cant.


----------



## High_Seraph

Got it up finally. The amount almost didn't want to go through again. Luckily had it copied in my notepad.


----------



## revan4559

Im going to give you all an extension until next sunday. So try to get a post up by then.


----------



## komanko

Well I got myself a samsung galaxy so its easier for me to keep up now. I'll really try getting to post this weekend.


----------



## revan4559

Reminder that i want to get the action thread updated sunday so if you havent posted i suggest you work on it.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Slight complication. I have half of my post on my hard drive at home and the other half with on the laptop here with me in Turkey. However, I get home at 6am or about then on Sunday, at which point I won't have slept for 24 hours or so. So I will sleep, then put my two halves together and post at like 2pm? I hope that is ok


----------



## revan4559

thats fine Mortis.


----------



## revan4559

Going to give those remaining three who need to post (Deathbringer, Ramo and who ever the 12th person is who needs to post) time to post so the deadline has been extended until next saturday. I will have the rest of the update ready by then for the rest of you so if those 3 havent posted by saturday then the update will go up regardless meaning they will just need to catch up.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Yeah, sorry about the 2500+ word post. Might have got a bit caught up with it  Plus, just finished 'Know No Fear' so had to slot in something about it somewhere...


----------



## komanko

Ive nearly reached 3000. So you have nothing to be sorry about. Lol.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

The sad thing is, some sixth-form students can't write as much as we write per update over a period of six months... *sighs*

Warhammer roleplayers really do represent the top percentage of intelligent humans. :laugh:


----------



## Deus Mortis

Hey, hey, hey, hey...I am a sixth form student! 

But in fairness, half of my posts are almost as long (an in this case over 66.6% longer) as my English essays. And I doubt most people in my year could write that much.


----------



## komanko

What the hell is a sixth form student XD
Anyway, need to read your post deus,didn't have the chance yet.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Basically, in the UK, people between the age of 16 and 18 are go through Year groups 12 and 13. And people in years 12 and 13 are dubbed 'Sixth formers'. I don't know how education works in...Isreal?


----------



## komanko

First of all lets clarify. Education, doesn't work at Israel. Apart from that I understand what you mean though it doesn't work the same here.


----------



## revan4559

Update is up, deadline is in two weeks time so thats the...8th of July.


----------



## revan4559

Reminder that the update is sunday and none of you have posted. Get posting before i feed you to my killer lemons!


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Not the lemons! :shok:


----------



## revan4559

Im planning on updating tomorrow but only two have posted. Do i need to extend the deadline?


----------



## Angel Encarmine

I will have mine up tonight


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Should my exams have finished? Definitely. Am I angry that the exam board has sent my centre the wrong paper for my Latin exam twice now? Very. Have my exams therefore finished yet? Nope...

I should have been free to roleplay for a couple of weeks now but it seems there is no god. I'm deeply sorry!


----------



## revan4559

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Should my exams have finished? Definitely. Am I angry that the exam board has sent my centre the wrong paper for my Latin exam twice now? Very. Have my exams therefore finished yet? Nope...
> 
> I should have been free to roleplay for a couple of weeks now but it seems there is no god. I'm deeply sorry!


There is only 1 god, and that is me XD. Well theres 6 of us in truth: Myself, the Dark 4 and the Emperor. Do not displease us! Go post!


----------



## Santaire

revan4559 said:


> There is only 1 god, and that is me XD. Well theres 6 of us in truth: Myself, the Dark 4 and the Emperor. Do not displease us! Go post!


Well surely anything that disappoints the chaos Gods makes the Emperor happy and vice versa.


----------



## revan4559

Santaire said:


> Well surely anything that disappoints the chaos Gods makes the Emperor happy and vice versa.


Failing to post disappoints ALL of us and thus are wrath will be greater than the Adeptus Soriates during their time of the 'Red Rage'.


----------



## komanko

Soooooooooo, I was planning on posting this week and then I forgot\was busy which doesn't matter, bottom line is, I didn't do it, and now I am stuck for two weeks at my base with my phone for worldwide internet connection. So, unless I go insane and decide to write a post in my phone my post would be delayed for two weeks... Yeah... *You can shout at me now*


----------



## revan4559

Deadline extension by 2 weeks: Sunday 22nd is new deadline.


----------



## BlackGuard

Sorry for my lackluster response to this and other RPs. My glorious Internet Explorer 9 is rebelling against me.

It shall not be victorious.


----------



## komanko

Careful. I heard rhat IE9 tends to spontaneously grow eight spider like legs and attack it's owners.


----------



## revan4559

BlackGuard said:


> Sorry for my lackluster response to this and other RPs. My glorious Internet Explorer 9 is rebelling against me.
> 
> It shall not be victorious.


Just get Firefox, its sooooo much better.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Or Google Chrome .


----------

